# Naruto 693 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 10, 2014)

Predict until you die.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto kills Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2014)

the long awaited fight finally happens.
I predict that the Rinnegan power will finally be shown to it's fullest extent while naruto shows the bijuu's power to the max.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 10, 2014)

I predict more bullshit.


----------



## kubik (Sep 10, 2014)

Tenten seals Sasuke... oh wait, damnit  



*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenten seals Sasuke after he turn good again


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 10, 2014)

They stare at each other and start powering up their chakrazords.


----------



## Katy Perry (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke attacks first. Naruto counters with bijuu cloak but then...

...Madara suddently wakes up and solos everyone.


----------



## Ludi (Sep 10, 2014)

Orochimaru comes in and forces Naruto to kill Sasuke


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 10, 2014)

First, next week there is no chapter and it sucks to wait for another week. Hell yea. Sasuke vs Naruto, bring it on.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 10, 2014)

No chapter next week gdi 

Naruto wins, Sasuke lose. Sasuke gets TnJed  Everyone is released from MT.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 10, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> No chapter next week gdi
> 
> Naruto wins, Sasuke lose. Sasuke gets TnJed  Everyone is released from MT.



Pretty much what will happen in the future chapters


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2014)

How long can this fight take? Won't everyone be Zetsufied by then?!?


----------



## Sora (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke was only joking and they never fight
and Kishi ends the manga


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 10, 2014)

I predict when the fight begins in two weeks it lasting 20 chapters or more, and much butthurt when the series isn't anywhere near being over, let alone ending at chapter 700 since too many people are fixated on arbitrary milestones.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke says more useless junk


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 10, 2014)

I was wondering about how it will end by looking on the cloths that they will wear in last movie... maybe they will go to a different dimension by the end... and the main point will be trying to go back home and so they will take adventure in different worlds till they get home.... that;s why they wear cloths way different to a normal ninja and more like a japanese students (garra too wears such strange thing)


well naruto knows how rinne tensei seals work so he might later on revive other people... and sasuke well he might get sealed in that jar so no more transmigrating of indra.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 10, 2014)

I wonder how spoilery the movie will end up being. I don't see the manga ending before December AT ALL.


----------



## RBL (Sep 10, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2014)

Sasuke washes Naruto's ass in this first chapter. There will also be some venomous exchanges between them.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 10, 2014)

*Predition: The Naruto Sasuke will be fighting for chapters is going to be a clone.*

Yep, I think Naruto has literally already pulled a major fast one on Sasuke, and Sasuke hasn't caught onto to it, and neither will we for many, many chapters.

Naruto has secretly turned one or more clones into rubble, like he once did against Nagato, only Naruto will intentionally make those transformed clones standout so Sasuke can feel superior about having found them with his Rinnegan. Then much later when we least expect it, and are amazed by the performance by both Naruto and Sasuke, and Sasuke is standing there exhausted from his battle, Naruto's clone will say "Wow, you're pretty damn good. You really have become insanely powerful." then *poof*

That's when the real Naruto is going to walk out and say "Okay Sasuke, you really do want to do this? Because if so, I'm not going to hold anything back." This will be after we've seen Naruto's insane new bijuu mode transformation and are of the belief we've seen the height of his power. But Naruto will then reveal an entirely new jutsu, something far more powerful and more destructive, but he won't actually end up using it. He'll just use it to force Sasuke's surrender. Sasuke will give up and see things Naruto's way, but ask that Naruto kill him. Naruto is just going to walk right up to him and rock him with a monstrous punch to his face, knocking him out. And when he wakes up, he'll be in a bed inside Konoha. Itachi's face will be on the Hokage mountain.


----------



## Yagami_ (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds like a Narutard fan fiction.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 10, 2014)

What if Naruto suddenly wakes up and it is revealed that this whole war was Sasuke's genjutsu?

Or Itachi's? 

Tobi is still around and IS Madara while Sasuke defeated Naruto and brought him to Tobi so he can rip off his bijuu. 

The world ends. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

i predict disappointed addy from sasuke......... again :/


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2014)

*Chapter 693 Prediction:*  Fight's On!

Naruto confirms if Sasuke wants to do this, Sasuke says he does, and the fight begins.   Sakura is torn once again as the two fight, but Kakashi wisks her far away, so she doesn't get caught up in the battle.


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2014)

he wisks her off her feat


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 10, 2014)

So I'll say again, do people still see Sasuke getting a second Sharinnegan


----------



## Ludi (Sep 10, 2014)

Let's hope they are all in Kakashis big Izanami, after all, Kakashi is a god Teacher and this would make him even above that!


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto Declares that he wont stand in Sasuke's way of his Revolution. But he will make a request to Sasuke to not throw away the feelings and emotions of his comrades and to listen to them. Its the same thing Itachi was preaching that if he had listened maybe things would have been successful. Then Black Zetsu comes and Sasuke solo's him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke talk a good amount, full of flashbacks, chapter ends with them launching a regular Chidori/Rasengan at each other.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 10, 2014)

This taking break thing strangely resembles  the time of VoTE. I wonder how many rasengan clashes and break in between we will get. Because it was torturous to sit through VoTE, kishi took so many breaks in between.


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 10, 2014)

If Naruto kills Sasuke, everyone stays in the genjutsu thingybob. So basically: he has to make Sasuke see that Naruto is the name of the manga they're in, and he has no chance in hell of ever making it out alive if he insists on dying.

It'll take a whole bunch of chapters of these two guys using a whole array of ninjutsu and such that we've already seen countless times.

And Sakura will eventually face the bell test. There are 3 team members, there are two bells. The bells resemble life. One team mate won't live. Sakura: choose who lives and who dies, and make it quick.

And she'll choose Sasuke. 

But!

As Sasuke revels in life and sees Sakura grab the other bell, he is overcome by a breath taking sensation. Why does she still choose him? And as he ponders that fate, he sees Naruto dying. He moves toward Naruto and hands him the bell instead. He would have lost if Sakura had not chosen him over Naruto.

But Naruto shares the bell with him. "Heh... the team... needed two bells... not each individual one," Naruto would grin at Sasuke. The symbolic cuddleness disappears, and it actually meant that they dispelled the eternal tsukiyomi and fall to the ground, unconscious.

As Naruto wakes up he's surrounded by loved ones in Konoha. And as he walks to Sasuke's chamber he finds out that Sasuke has already left. He'll be disappointed, until he turns around and there's Sasuke! He's actually smiling and grabs Naruto tight. "I... I must admit... Naruto... kun..."

They kiss.

Poof.

It's actually Hinata.

Naruto gets weirded out, but goes for it anyway.

Poof.

It's actually Konohamaru doing a confusing-sexy-no-jutsu.

Naruto faints with a bloody nose from hell, and Konohamaru--being witnessed by all the kages--is henceforth known as "the man who defeated the prophecy-kid" and will be the next Hokage. Because Kakashi is kinda pointless now he doesn't have the Sharingan anymore. Just average, you know.

As for Sasuke, he ended up with Karin. The Uzumaki blood was something he was impressed by, and he has to rebuild a clan and such.

Timeskip, 10 years.

Red-haired Uchiha kids are roaming the streets of a new town. Sasuke is basically content with doing nothing other than training his kids. All ninja villages are united under one flag, no more rivalry and hatred. Naruto is the one keeping them all in check. He also has kids, with Hinata. The kids are kinda awesome, but none of them have the Byakugan. The "kage"-rank is still there, but it serves as a General rank. Top dawg, but not the sole leader of it all.

For some reason, Konohamaru is actually still the actual leader of them all. But he consults with Naruto and Sasuke and the Kages to discuss what to do. Kakashi is one of the Kages. In a meeting we see that each village basically has 5 Kages selected.

End of the mange comes in sight. 

It's nightfall.

Konohamaru is sitting behind the glass ball that the 3rd Hokage also used to spy on things.

He stretches out his hand and rips away his face.

"Killing this kid was worth it... my dream is finally..."

We see his real face.

It's Bill Murray.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

mayumi said:


> This taking break thing strangely resembles  the time of VoTE. I wonder how many rasengan clashes and break in between we will get. Because it was torturous to sit through VoTE, kishi took so many breaks in between.



Sounds to me that Kishi is using the break to gather ideas for the next part of the series.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto has done it at different levels before, and I think he's going to do it yet again.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 10, 2014)

What a poofy prediction 
Lol


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 11, 2014)

Sasuke might point out how different Naruto is now compared to VoTE. Back then he was shocked by what Sasuke did and was crying and pleading with him. Now he's unmoved and fully focused. Sasuke might also ask him why he supports a system that turned him into a detested jinchuuriki and which killed his parents. 

Predict a cheesy line as well "Your blood will be the fuel for my revolution!" or something similar


----------



## Killacale85 (Sep 11, 2014)

Next chapter naruto angrily tells Sakura and kakashi to leave him and sauske (cause naturally they want to help). Then he proceeded to stomp sauske's ass while Rikudo watches in horror and says " naruto....you are the evil one!?" 
Lmao yes Do it


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 11, 2014)

Prediction:

9 pAges of TNJ
9 Pages of Rasengan versus chidori


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



In other words, Sasuke has instantly mastered all of the Gedo jutsu because we don't have time for him to train them up to a greater degree than Madara, Obito, and Nagato.

The time is now. 


Asura Path, Iron-man Sasuke, incoming.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2014)

Perfect battlefield honestly the people are I out of the way in the pods, so they can go all out if they leave the area and leave Sakura and kakashi behind. They can do whatever they want to the battle field with no one getting hurt. 

Like when goku told vegeta they needed their own planet to fight in the end of DB

This is as close as it can be in the naruto world for naruto and sasuke


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 12, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sounds to me that Kishi is using the break to gather ideas for the next part of the series.


I think it is due the new movie. I mean, maybe he will have to make some interview, draw a special chapter (like the bath house one) or another movie related promotion stuff...

And there is still his November break to come...

I predict Naruto will have color pages next chapter and that Sakura will know the truth about the Uchiha Clan massacre.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 12, 2014)

Hamura appears and tongue lash Hago for being so weak allowing nardo and sasuke fight.


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Hamura appears and tongue lash Hago for being so weak allowing nardo and sasuke fight.



For that to happen he needs Neji chakra to combine with Hinata chakra, and Full Kurama chakra.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

next chapter.... nardo lives


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope their battle does not take more than 4-6 chapters.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Sep 12, 2014)

That won't happen. But I'll tell you what will. Parallels between this fight and the Valley of the end battle topped off with a final Rasengan vs. Chidori clash.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 12, 2014)

Except it appears choku tomoe rinnegan the same one Madara has can tell the difference between shadow clones. Naruto inside the world of limbo looked different from his shadownclones showering a difference and ability to tell clones from real people


----------



## Mofo (Sep 12, 2014)

> Naruto inside the world of limbo looked different from his shadownclones


Post the panel.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 12, 2014)

The Format said:


> So I'll say again, do people still see Sasuke getting a second Sharinnegan



that depends on Naruto's fighting performance, peace speeches and Sasuke's flashbacks regarding Itachi and the Uchiha clan as a whole.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2014)

I expect about 4 or 5 rasengan and chidori clashes with the last one ending the fight like in the past. And about 3 or 4 chapters of flash back before the fights starts, I hope I am wrong about the flash backs but if the last fight is an indication their will be many. 

Also with the rasengan naruto better not just use his basic one in the clash with chidori dude has a wind rasengan and one big one made with senjutsu. It is moronic not to use them. 

Next chapter I this we will start with a small scrimmage both testing each other out.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 12, 2014)

A few pages of reactions from Sura and Kakashi along with Naruto reflecting on his relationship with Sasuke.

And by a few, I mean all of them. The last page will be Naruto unleashing his chakra and preparing to actually begin the fight in 694.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 12, 2014)

8 chapters before 700

4 chapter of Nardo vs. Sauce fight.
2 chapters of TNJ.
1 chapter of freeing men from IT with RT
1 chapter of short ending and intro to new arc and part 3.

701 will be a new world and frontier for this manga


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2014)

There will be plenty of talking and flashbacks.

BUT very meaningful and pretty enjoyable ones.

You do remember Part 1's fight, right.

I'm looking forward to their interaction just as much as the fighting.


----------



## Plague (Sep 13, 2014)

693-696 Naruto fighting and TnJing Sauce
697 Oro takes over Sasuke
698-699 Feels and they find a way to beat Oro without killing Sasuke
700 Celebration
701 Epilogue


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 13, 2014)

I predict some more talking before real fight starts.


----------



## Ababu (Sep 13, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke decide.. that fuck it.... elt's just forget everything we have learned over the course of this manga... and we will just be using propoer ninja techniques (as if).. only occasionally shifting to rasengan vs chidori.... so we are not gonna fight with gundams.....


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sasuke gonna use most of the rinnegan jutsu but little do he know Naruto have been fighting against rinnegan users since chapter 430.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

MS81 said:


> Sasuke gonna use most of the rinnegan jutsu but little do he know Naruto have been fighting against rinnegan users since chapter 430.



yeah, another reason why the rennigan sucks 

the only way sasuke could be interesting in this fight is if he uses the hyped all elements the rennigan can use but we never saw lol


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I predict some more talking before real fight starts.



I'd say this, actually hoping I'm wrong...


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 13, 2014)

chapter starts with naruto looking more serious than ever

few seconds later his stomach growls from be so damn hungry since he hasn't eaten anything for days. 

this worries sasuke kun a bit ,but insits on fighting him anyway 

naruto farts and that makes sasuke reconsider his evil ways

scene changes to the five great villages showing everyone is fine again and no long under the influence  of MT.

everyone cheers for Naruto and hails him as the best hero Konoha has ever known. Kakashi invites team 7 for Ramen dattebayo. 

. random shit happening
. here
.here
.and 
.there

everyone smiles to the camera saying Cheeeese. 

The end


----------



## NW (Sep 13, 2014)

THE battle of this manga.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I hope their battle does not take more than 4-6 chapters.



1 page is more than enough as far as i am concerned 

i have no clue why are still invested in this fight that kishi did a shitt yjob hyping


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah, another reason why the rennigan sucks
> 
> the only way sasuke could be interesting in this fight is if he uses the hyped all elements the rennigan can use but we never saw lol



I could understand a cry for new powers, in place of the same old Six Paths, but elemental ninjutsu?

No thanks.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> I could understand a cry for new powers, in place of the same old Six Paths, but elemental ninjutsu?
> 
> No thanks.


why not?  

whta else can he do?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2014)

So, Sasuke currently is two-eyed Rikudara level, I assume?


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So, Sasuke currently is two-eyed Rikudara level, I assume?



Maybe.  They always had that extra power from the Sage + half of Madara's power each.  Ashura's power = Hagoromo's yang.  Naruto has double yang if he still has the seal which was implied this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> why not?
> 
> whta else can he do?



Utilize new jutsu. 


I'm not interested in seeing Kakuzu.


----------



## Coco3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I hope Naruto VS Sasuke fight is EPIC fighting


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 13, 2014)

*Sasuke Rolls up his Sleeves*



Need I say More? Kishi has cock blocked the Prince of Solo for long enough. It time for him to become a man and be crowned king. I predict Sasuke utilizing All Uchiha techniques and All Rikudou Powers. Him gaining Senjutsu doesn't really need to be touched on since thats self explanatory.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 13, 2014)

I think they will start slowly, talking and shit, Naruto won't even transform, he will fight in base and at the end of the chapter he will probably get his cloak back to block one of Sasuke's attacks.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 13, 2014)

Not in this chapter, but the Sage Tools are still around. And so far have been reintroduced for no reason. Also, I think they require huge amounts of chakra. Which Sakura's Byakagou is.

Considering that the fight is supposed to be between Naruto/Ashura's "friendship" versus Sasuke/Indra's "lone wolf style", I think having Naruto's friends work with him to overpower doing it yourself sounds like a logical path for the story to take. Since all of his friends are in dreamland, I guess Sakura doing it would do. Unless Kishi goes ultra-cheese and has them all give him energy subconciously through their dreams via their deep bonds or some shit. 

Also, the drama of Sakura essentially ending the life of the man she loves and the ensuring fanbase drama would be priceless. 

But yeah, chances are that's too dark for Kishi to basically kill off Sasuke without redeeming him.

Chances are Naruto will do a "Spirit Rasengan" through the will power of everyone through the tree. After all, that's basically what the Ashura/Indra conflict is all about.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 13, 2014)

People are barely hyped for the most anticipated fight of the entire series.
Well done Kishi.

I predict parallels to vote. Sasuke entered that fight the underdog as well, but had his shiny new curse seal. He stomped Naruto at first, then Naruto stomped him, then he stomped Naruto, then Naruto stomped him, then they were equal, then they clashed, and then boom over, with a few flashback sprinkled here and there.

Just like then, Sasuke goes in the underdog, but has his shiny new Rinnegan. Stomps Naruto at first, Naruto then stomps him, then he stomps, then Naruto stomps, then equal, then clash, but this time Naruto comes out on top, hands touch, and the world is saved, with flashbacks and development littered about.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 14, 2014)

Sasuke traps Naruto inside Izanami. Sasuke uses limbo and destroys the yin energy in naruto's Seal hand so he cant use the seal. The bijuu will still be able to form chakra in that hand much like how he did when it was broken at Vote. Naruto hand will be similiar to how Orochimaru's hands were sealed.

Sasuke siphons chakra off from the bijuu that he has under control trapped in chibaku tensei. He releases Team taka and oro and kabuto. He the. Orders karin once she recovers to f0llcate the kages chakra signatures so he can execute them.

Black zetsu combined with spiral zetsu takes over Madaras body and inform them that this is far from over summoning the rabbit chakra and becoming its jinchuuriki. He informs sasuke that he was too haste and now that he destroyed the sun seal on narutos hand that he cant be stopped.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 14, 2014)

next chapter is probably a flashback chapter as the 2 either engage on their past. there will be no fights in the next chap. kishi loves to waste panels with shit we have seen millions of times


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke traps Naruto inside Izanami. Sasuke uses limbo and destroys the yin energy in naruto's Seal hand so he cant use the seal. The bijuu will still be able to form chakra in that hand much like how he did when it was broken at Vote. Naruto hand will be similiar to how Orochimaru's hands were sealed.
> 
> Sasuke siphons chakra off from the bijuu that he has under control trapped in chibaku tensei. He releases Team taka and oro and kabuto. He the. Orders karin once she recovers to f0llcate the kages chakra signatures so he can execute them.
> 
> Black zetsu combined with spiral zetsu takes over Madaras body and inform them that this is far from over summoning the rabbit chakra and becoming its jinchuuriki. He informs sasuke that he was too haste and now that he destroyed the sun seal on narutos hand that he cant be stopped.



Dude, I do not know what you've been using, but I'll make sure I will never buy the same kind of drug 

Let's just hope Kishimoto doesn't feel the need to rape this fight before it even starts by handing free powers to Sasuke again.. Seriously, he should be fighting with the powers he has shown up till now. Having an excuse like 'he was holding back against Juudara/Kaguya' would just make no freaking sense. I mean, we've seen Sasuke is a retard, but he isn't that much of a retard 

I just hope Naruto is pissed enough because of the bijuus getting sealed, to fight all out against Sasuke.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Dude, I do not know what you've been using, but I'll make sure I will never buy the same kind of drug
> 
> Let's just hope Kishimoto doesn't feel the need to rape this fight before it even starts by handing free powers to Sasuke again.. Seriously, he should be fighting with the powers he has shown up till now. *Having an excuse like 'he was holding back against Juudara/Kaguya' would just make no freaking sense*. I mean, we've seen Sasuke is a retard, but he isn't that much of a retard
> 
> I just hope Naruto is pissed enough because of the bijuus getting sealed, to fight all out against Sasuke.



Considering what Sasuke just did, I think many would agree that holding back would have been a logical idea. 

I mean, if you were going to kill the Kages & enslave the Bijuu immediately after the war, wouldn't it make sense to hold back some big cards?


----------



## John Connor (Sep 14, 2014)

I predict that I dont want it to end


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> Considering what Sasuke just did, I think many would agree that holding back would have been a logical idea.
> 
> I mean, if you were going to kill the Kages & enslave the Bijuu immediately after the war, wouldn't it make sense to hold back some big cards?



Seems more likely to me Sasuke someone copied the CT. The Bijuu have be tossed around through various people last bunch of chapters, and caught off guard. I don't think Sasuke was 'holding back' against Kaguya, who was confirmed to be vastly superior to Naruto and Sasuke. If only she had not been so stupid..

No, him holding back his best skills would make no sense to me. I'd prefer a fight free from asspulls. From either character. They both have enough cards to use.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 14, 2014)

More a wish than a pred:


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm predicting a set-up chapter, with a lot of thoughts of Kakashi and Sakura.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Dude, I do not know what you've been using, but I'll make sure I will never buy the same kind of drug
> 
> Let's just hope Kishimoto doesn't feel the need to rape this fight before it even starts by handing free powers to Sasuke again.. Seriously, he should be fighting with the powers he has shown up till now. Having an excuse like 'he was holding back against Juudara/Kaguya' would just make no freaking sense. I mean, we've seen Sasuke is a retard, but he isn't that much of a retard
> 
> I just hope Naruto is pissed enough because of the bijuus getting sealed, to fight all out against Sasuke.



Ah, but Naruto randomly finding out he could fly when even he didn't know it himself is cool, right?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Ah, but Naruto randomly finding out he could fly when even he didn't know it himself is cool, right?



It belonged to his new sage mode, didn't it? Obito and Madara had already shown that 

But yes, it was the usual need from Kishi to make Naruto look like he has no brain. Like when he called Obito 'cool'.. Luckily it wasn't that much of a 'power'. Not like the crazy theories I've been reading around here like Sasuke getting the second (and even third) rinnegan, sage modes, etc. 

Powerlevels have gone way out of control already. I don't want Naruto to really go to DBZ levels.. 
Especially not through inconsistent and utterly stupid powerups. Too bad the entire war-arc is filled with the latter..


----------



## Klue (Sep 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> It belonged to his new sage mode, didn't it? Obito and Madara had already shown that
> 
> But yes, it was the usual need from Kishi to make Naruto look like he has no brain. Like when he called Obito 'cool'.. Luckily it wasn't that much of a 'power'. Not like the crazy theories I've been reading around here like Sasuke getting the second (and even third) rinnegan, sage modes, etc.
> 
> ...



I just happened to be the middle of this episode while reading this post:


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



When did he learn that?


Let Kishi give both of them random power-ups. Who gives a shit at this point? Especially considering all of the nonsense as of late. 

Final fight, bring it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2014)

10/10 Naruto will use Itachi for Sasuke's TNJ. 

Something like "Itachi told me you get nowhere by doing everything on your own".

Just like he used Rin to sway Obito.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm Sasuke will use the Rinnegan jutsu finally. And then just rip Naruto's soul out fairly easily. This happen.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 14, 2014)

I predict this fight will have some many asspulls that all the previous ones will look amateur. Yes, Kishi is now an asspull pro.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 15, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Ah, but Naruto randomly finding out he could fly when even he didn't know it himself is cool, right?



Lets not forget that NAruto Managed to Regenerate Kakashi Eye. AND DID NOT KNOW HOW HE DID IT lol. hahaha Its amazing how people say Sasuke gets all the free shit lol.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 15, 2014)

Why there are no TnJ emoticon on forum for times like this?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 15, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Why there are no TnJ emoticon on forum for times like this?



 This one? 

@ Csdabest; I would like to see Kishi explaining that one, yes.. He sprinkles around the most crazy powers without explaining them. Naruto's new sage mode (or was it a bijuu mode? :S) was never explored properly, unfortunately. Just like I think the explanation of Sasuke's new teleport thing is rather halfassed.. 

I sure hope Kishi is going to behave in this last fight, there has too much nonsense up till now..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 15, 2014)

maybe he's better at showing rather than telling?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 15, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> maybe he's better at showing rather than telling?



If that was true than the Kaguya fight would have actually been interesting.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 15, 2014)

idk, its gonna be shitty is all i know


----------



## Frosch (Sep 15, 2014)

Great now that boring ass Kaguya is gone it goes on a break.

So we get the fated Naruto vs Sasuke show now, but holy shit, shouldn't Naruto be dead exhausted by now? He's been running from all the way from the land of lightning to get into the battle field and mowing down zetsus along the way.

He fought the jinchuuriki and freed them, he fought Obito, he's fought Madara, then the juubi, then juubito, then Kaguya and now Sasuke?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> So we get the fated Naruto vs Sasuke show now, but holy shit, shouldn't Naruto be dead exhausted by now? He's been running from all the way from the land of lightning to get into the battle field and mowing down zetsus along the way.
> 
> He fought the jinchuuriki and freed them, he fought Obito, he's fought Madara, then the juubi, then juubito, then Kaguya and now Sasuke?




He got good, deep rest on the shores of Styx.  And has been recharged with Bijuu chakra.

They all should be exhausted... They've been fighting for three days now, and taken part in some massive battles.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Sep 15, 2014)

the way to end the brother's feud: Sasuke dies without living descendants -.-

I guess there are still a few Uzumaki around that could take the place of the younger brother, but for the older brother only one Uchiha right... unless Indra pulled a 'Obito on Kakashi' type of thing...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2014)

This is actually a nice collection.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder what will happen to Madara's corpse, I doubt he's going to be buried in Konoha nor cremate him in a funeral pyre like Achilles, I think it'll still play a part just like Obito shielding Kakashi so that no corpse remains.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Sep 15, 2014)

j0hnni_ said:


> the way to end the brother's feud: Sasuke dies without living descendants -.-
> 
> I guess there are still a few Uzumaki around that could take the place of the younger brother, but for the older brother only one Uchiha right... unless Indra pulled a 'Obito on Kakashi' type of thing...



Well, the Hyuga are also distantly related.

Top that off with the fact that the Hyuga have a two-house system that's rife with opportunities for breeding hatred and making little kids want vengeance and to kill others... and I don't think the problem will be going away.


*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 Enter: House of Hyuga!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2014)

If there are going to be flashbacks I am expecting one based on the one we saw in 539 when Naruto and Sasuke met for the first time and engaged in a shinobi sparring with the hand seals held by Iruka.

So I say they will do the same signatures again before their fight begins.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 15, 2014)

mark my words and remember this prediction. We will have at least 10-15 chapters of flashbacks. And from those maybe 2 or 3 chapters of flashbacks of things we do not know.

So yea, basically prepare to see and revive the entire manga in flashbacks.... 

Also there will be some talk next chapter, RS will go and the next next chapter we will have the staring of the fight and god have mercy of the flashbacks.
KAKASHI10 
MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 16, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> This one?
> 
> @ Csdabest; I would like to see Kishi explaining that one, yes.. He sprinkles around the most crazy powers without explaining them. Naruto's new sage mode (or was it a bijuu mode? :S) was never explored properly, unfortunately. Just like I think the explanation of Sasuke's new teleport thing is rather halfassed..
> 
> I sure hope Kishi is going to behave in this last fight, there has too much nonsense up till now..



His power was explained. 9 Bijuu chakra = Juubi = Sage Senjutsu.  Madara said they each have half of my power.  Obviously, Sasuke is not a Juubi Jin.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2014)

There a reason Kishi did not had Sasuke showing awesome feats and Naruto not using his Tailed beast transformation in the Kaguya battle,because he was planting on using them in this battle.

Sasuke probably will have new Rinnegan jutsus i don't see him using the other ones as unlike Planetary Devastation he never saw them ,but if he use them i hope he doesn't name them at least. 

we probably see a new Susanoo form or something like that and as usual new Rasengans.

i hope Kishi doesn't waste panels of Naruto and Sasuke yelling their names.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]3nFM4wDeXco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> There a reason Kishi did not had Sasuke showing awesome feats and Naruto not using his Tailed beast transformation in the Kaguya battle was because he was planting on using them in this battle.
> 
> Sasuke probably will have new Rinnegan jutsus i don't see him using the other ones as unlike Planetary Devastation he never saw them ,but if he use them i hope he doesn't name them at least.
> 
> ...



This.

Now, I wouldn't mind him utilizing the same Six Paths if scaled to a significantly greater degree, or performed in new ways, and hopefully not at the expense of possibility new jutsu altogether.


----------



## ZE (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope Sasuke uses Chou Shinra Tensei.


----------



## TRN (Sep 16, 2014)

ZE said:


> I hope Sasuke uses Chou Shinra Tensei.




Shinra tensei would be ineffective against the current naruto. :ignoramus   But I guess it good to waste panel


----------



## ZE (Sep 16, 2014)

Shinra Tensei isn't chakra. It's gravity. So it would be a good counter to Naruto's immunity to chakra-based attacks.


----------



## TRN (Sep 16, 2014)

ZE said:


> Shinra Tensei isn't chakra. It's gravity. So it would be a good counter to Naruto's immunity to chakra-based attacks.





holy shit you thick in the head?   You must be trolling son


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 16, 2014)

Come on, Sasuke. Firmly grasp Naruto in your hand, and yank his essence out in one movement.

Also, I wonder what flashbacks we'll get this time.Maybe to some mission they went on while they were Team Seven we never saw. Maybe.


----------



## TRN (Sep 16, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Come on, Sasuke. Firmly grasp Naruto in your hand, and yank his essence out in one movement.
> 
> Also, I wonder what flashbacks we'll get this time.Maybe to some mission they went on while they were Team Seven we never saw. Maybe.



Coming in CQC with naruto is the worst thing he can do 
 It best he stay at distance and proceed to use his clan special blood-line "The Art of Run"


----------



## Frosch (Sep 16, 2014)

I think we'll be seeing Naruto pull new things with the Gudoudama, he only managed to figure out to do things with them recently and to change their shape.

He had a counter to Amaterasu with his speed that is on par with Raikage, but he'll need it for Kagutsuchi, since Sasuke technically now also has sage chakra from his yin seal the gudoudama won't banish the enton but will be a good defense against it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2014)

Alot of PIS and alot of plot... many flashbacks...
Im not hyped.


----------



## Deynard (Sep 16, 2014)

Naruto win with Rasengan.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 16, 2014)

Please just let this chapter be great!!!


----------



## SageModeMan (Sep 16, 2014)

Naruto seems to have already figured out the only thing Sasuke is going to listen to is a big ass-whipping. 

If you've got siblings and have gotten in fights you know that it goes so far and then you know it's gone far enough.  

Therefore I predict Sasuke will open up with Tsukiyomi first, but Naruto will just laugh at him and break the Genjutsu like it was a wet paper bag. 

Likely we'll see Sakura attempt to get in between them but Kakashi will wisely realize he can't do anything to stop them, but he can stop Sakura and shushin away a safe distance (aka 100 miles). 

Alternately, Kakashi will make the ultimate sacrifice in attempting to stop the two.  Like on top of the hospital as they charge he will stand between them, but get struck by both attacks.  

BTW, Naruto's final new Rasengan with be something that has never been seen.  It will be a 5 element form.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, so any fake spoilers for today's chapter? Can't wait


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2014)

Return of the Six Paths.

NF will bitch and fap at the same time.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 16, 2014)

I just hope we finally get a real fucking Rinnegan fight. Nagato fought for like a total of 6 pages and he was a beast even though he was crippled.  

Use all dat 6 path shit. Especially Asura. But use all of it. Summon a giant fucking dragon with twelve heads and ride on it with Susanoo (HE MAN STYLE) and spam Shinra Tensei while pew pewing with your lasers and firing Amaterasu-coated missiles and absorb all of Naruto's jutsu while lollolololing

Actually, don't. Would be too radical for this world, no one could handle it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I just hope we finally get a real fucking Rinnegan fight. Nagato fought for like a total of 6 pages and he was a beast even though he was crippled.
> 
> Use all dat 6 path shit. *Especially Asura*. But use all of it. Summon a giant fucking dragon with twelve heads and ride on it with Susanoo (HE MAN STYLE) and spam Shinra Tensei while pew pewing with your lasers and firing Amaterasu-coated missiles and absorb all of Naruto's jutsu while lollolololing
> 
> Actually, don't. Would be too radical for this world, no one could handle it.



Sweet Lord This. :sanji


Asura Path Sasuke. Placing him in an Iron-man suit (black and red, of course), missiles, lasers, and a freakin' nuke for a finisher.

I'd die an orgasmic death.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 16, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I just hope we finally get a real fucking Rinnegan fight. Nagato fought for like a total of 6 pages and he was a beast even though he was crippled.
> 
> Use all dat 6 path shit. Especially Asura. But use all of it. Summon a giant fucking dragon with twelve heads and ride on it with Susanoo (HE MAN STYLE) and spam Shinra Tensei while pew pewing with your lasers and firing Amaterasu-coated missiles and absorb all of Naruto's jutsu while lollolololing
> 
> Actually, don't. Would be too radical for this world, no one could handle it.




I like the way u think lol

Imagine naruto's Ashura mecha avatar vs Sasuke's Asura modified Susanoo, it will be Code Geass

Sasuke would be Lelouch with the sharingan as the geass and sitting inside a Susanoo that can launch missiles and lasers


----------



## RBL (Sep 16, 2014)

so, neji is not reviving tomorow right?


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sweet Lord This. :sanji
> 
> 
> Asura Path Sasuke. Placing him in an Iron-man suit (black and red, of course), missiles, lasers, and a freakin' nuke for a finisher.
> ...



How about just  a bigger amaterasu and susano'o?


----------



## RBL (Sep 17, 2014)

i want sasuke to use the cursed seal mode, i'm tired of susano's that shit was only impressive the first time itachi used it.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 17, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> His power was explained. 9 Bijuu chakra = Juubi = Sage Senjutsu.  Madara said they each have half of my power.  Obviously, Sasuke is not a Juubi Jin.



Im pretty sure its 9 Bijuu + SM= Six Paths Senjutsu Chakra which is represented by the Orbs.  Remember Naruto's Eyes had frog


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 17, 2014)

If Kishi wants to rush it I think it's about the right moment, it's becoming painful now, I hope they'll engage fight immediately.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i want sasuke to use the cursed seal mode, i'm tired of susano's that shit was only impressive the first time itachi used it.


Susano'o is here to stay, forever.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 17, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i want sasuke to use the cursed seal mode, i'm tired of susano's that shit was only impressive the first time itachi used it.



It's because of sasuke who spammed it like a mofo and then there is madara. No uchiha is using basic sharingan anymore. They are relying only on their ms nowadays


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasuke creates six Limbo clones, each one using a different one of the Six Paths.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sweet Lord This. :sanji
> 
> 
> Asura Path Sasuke. Placing him in an Iron-man suit (black and red, of course), missiles, lasers, and a freakin' nuke for a finisher.
> ...



this aint star wars.... what has this manga come to...


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sweet Lord This. :sanji
> 
> 
> Asura Path Sasuke. Placing him in an Iron-man suit (black and red, of course), missiles, lasers, and a freakin' nuke for a finisher.
> ...



I all was thought more of a Susanoo suit. Instead of the normal huge one . Sasuke will use Asura path to make him self into a Susanoo . 

Like this.

*Spoiler*: __ 







Not the best image but you get the idea.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 17, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> I all was thought more of a Susanoo suit. Instead of the normal huge one . Sasuke will use Asura path to make him self into a Susanoo .
> 
> Like this.
> 
> ...



Wow. I like this idea too. Cool


----------



## whyamihere (Sep 17, 2014)

Time to do one of my rare posts.

I got money that Naruto will take away Sasukes bending, I mean jutsu's.


----------



## Blu-ray (Sep 17, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Sasuke creates six Limbo clones, each one using a different one of the Six Paths.



I've had this exact same idea in my head for a while now.



overlordofnobodies said:


> I all was thought more of a Susanoo suit. Instead of the normal huge one . Sasuke will use Asura path to make him self into a Susanoo .
> 
> Like this.
> 
> ...





Klue said:


> Sweet Lord This. :sanji
> 
> 
> Asura Path Sasuke. Placing him in an Iron-man suit (black and red, of course), missiles, lasers, and a freakin' nuke for a finisher.
> ...



This as well. Well, a Susano'o iron man suit, combining Susano'o with Asura.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 17, 2014)

Naruto throws a giant Rasenshuriken or Bijudama
Sasuke uses Sharinnegan and switches with naruto before it hits.
Naruto explodes.
GG.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 17, 2014)

Mada...err I mean Sauske thinks he has beaten Hashi....I mean Naruto. As he gloats it turns out it was a wood cl.... uh.. shadow clone and Naruto stabs him in the back.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

if kishi does make a compact susano'o for sasuke, then i hope he uses a better design than what we see in the fanart :/


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Sep 17, 2014)

Naruto fires a Rasengan


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 17, 2014)

jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn said:


> Naruto fires a Rasengan



Woah woah, this is the prediction thread, not the make-up-bullshit thread. Take it easy cowboy.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2014)

sakura soloes with her shotgun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2014)

Sakura is the new farmer.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 17, 2014)

next chapter is pure garbage dialogue between naruto and sasuke.

sasuke: im gonna do bad stuff
naruto: nup
sasuke: yes
naruto: nup
sasuke: come at me


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 17, 2014)

I think that the spoiler from spoiler thread is fake... Those lines aren't any similar to Kishi's drawing. Also story is so weird.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> I think that the spoiler from spoiler thread is fake... Those lines aren't any similar to Kishi's drawing. Also story is so weird.



Do you honestly believe it was neccesary to comment about it?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope we get some actual taijutsu between them. Or just some mano a mano fight before they go into the huge explosions and mechas :/


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasuke creates personal Susanoo Tengu armour, incorporating Asura Path.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I hope we get some actual taijutsu between them. Or just some mano a mano fight before they go into the huge explosions and mechas :/




This. Actually, it could first escalate into mechas and huge explosions, but then delevel into a mano a mano taijutsu for the final strikes.


----------



## Antos (Sep 17, 2014)

I predict talking afterwards a small battle exchange back to talking random Itachi panel than a flashback and back to talking then end of chapter.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 17, 2014)

Reasons for being on break #1



But in all seriousness I'm hoping for part one parallels.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2014)

Amanda said:


> This. Actually, it could first escalate into mechas and huge explosions, but then delevel into a mano a mano taijutsu for the final strikes.


So, Simon vs the Anti-Spiral? I could get on board with that.


----------



## Boom Burger (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm certain this fight will end with a Rasengan/Chidori cliff hanger like their last fight.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 18, 2014)

Super yamato finally makes his appearance. I don't think he was affected by the jutsu.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> Super yamato finally makes his appearance. I don't think he was affected by the jutsu.



He was caught too, wrapped up immediately after Guruguru released his body.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 18, 2014)

I wonder what spiral is doing. He said he had to do the important thing. So many things happened after he released yamato.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

Spiral is currently experiencing what it means to poop


----------



## Antos (Sep 18, 2014)

this better not end with a rocky freeze frame ending.


----------



## jug8man Nin (Sep 18, 2014)

Rock stone scissors to settle


----------



## chauronity (Sep 18, 2014)

Wtf why the break?


----------



## takL (Sep 18, 2014)

its just kishs annual break.



Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I wonder what spiral is doing.



me too. i dont remember him saying he has an important thing tho.
guruguru is different from white zetsu. or hed know things about poops.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Reasons for being on break #1



IRL spiral zetsu.


----------



## OodboO (Sep 18, 2014)

*How would you write chapter 693 if you were allowed to decide its plot?*

I'd make Naruto and Sasuke pass out from exhaustion, because they are obviously out of chakra. Then I'd have them wake up tied up, their chakra networks sealed away, and have them talk it out like good little boys. :33


----------



## krolk88 (Sep 18, 2014)

Naruto has biju chakra that can be used even with chakra channels sealed...fight with neji proved that.

So yeah,Nardo trolls.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 18, 2014)

Sasuke actually _succeeds_ in doing something badass such as irreversibly hurting someone that matters and becomes a credible antagonist to the main character.

But alas, Kishi.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Sep 18, 2014)

OodboO said:


> I'd make Naruto and Sasuke pass out from exhaustion, because they are obviously out of chakra. Then I'd have them wake up tied up, their chakra networks sealed away, and have them talk it out like good little boys. :33



Well...you'll certainly never write a best-selling story. That's for certain...


----------



## plokoon9619 (Sep 18, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu takes over Sasuke after he is defeated by Naruto. Orichimaru makes a witty comment


----------



## DarQDawG (Sep 18, 2014)

Knockdown, drag out, no holds barred ass whooping.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 18, 2014)

Prediction and how would you write the chapter are the same thing?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 18, 2014)

Closet Pervert said:


> Prediction and how would you write the chapter are the same thing?



I will tell you how the battle should go.

Naruto goes full power... saying that this time they will understand eatch other with fists.
Sasuke says that he has his own paths and no one will stay in his way.
They battle with taijutsu moves.
Naruto wins ther taijutsu battle.
Then Sasuke uses genjutsu.... and Naruto is paralyzed... hopeless.
Alot of flashback and TNJ
Naruto escapes the genjutsu
Then they battle with ninjutsu... Naruto repeats that they both die if it means peace. 
Both of them go ham.
Sasuke is on the ground...
More TNJ more flashbacks.
Sasuke finally accepts his place....
They both come to a resolve.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Sep 18, 2014)

I predict a lot of talking..mainly sakura bitching at sauce.


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Sep 18, 2014)

so, will kishi explain why kaguya needed and army and what spiral zetsu is doing ?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 18, 2014)

/\Nope. I think he more or less push that under the rag last chapter.


----------



## OodboO (Sep 19, 2014)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> Well...you'll certainly never write a best-selling story. That's for certain...



But I will make a world of peace full of fluffy bunnies and candy and flowers.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

if this is real, the current fight is pointless  or there is a part 3 judjing by how unsatisfied he looks


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> if this is real,* the current fight is pointless  or there is a part 3 judjing by how unsatisfied he looks *



or both 

This would also seem to imply either Naruto doesn't tnj Sasuke or he does and Sasuke just refuses to every look happy (when it's not something involving his clan).

Edit: In that picture he also still has his Sharinnegan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 19, 2014)

I swear if Kishimoto really is shitting on the manga for the sake of a FUCKING MOVIE 

Have some dignity Kishimoto, if you are going to crap on the manga, at least let it be because that is the way you want the manga to end, not because of a Part III or a damn movie.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

I predict Sasuke and Naruto take the fight to another location. 



Addy said:


> if this is real, the current fight is pointless  or there is a part 3 judjing by how unsatisfied he looks





*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's real, then Sasuke never gets his double Sharinnegan either.

:rofl

I kind of wish(ed) he would lose the sharinnegan and his borrowed powers. Kakashi loses his sharingan probably to redefine himself with his own power, yet Sasuke and Naruto continue being defined by gifts. Kishi sends mixed messages in this manga.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I swear if Kishimoto really is shitting on the manga for the sake of a FUCKING MOVIE
> 
> Have some dignity Kishimoto, if you are going to crap on the manga, at least let it be because that is the way you want the manga to end, not because of a Part III or a damn movie.



who knows? maybe the movie is an another AU movie but set in the future :/


----------



## OodboO (Sep 19, 2014)

I just hope Sasuke is back in Konoha living happily ever after with the other characters.  But I don't see a headband.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

maybe naruto scratched him on the head this time without the head protector? :/

still, looks sexy as fuck with that hispanic pirate gangsta shit


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Sep 19, 2014)

Uh well.... that's not what I was expecting for Sasuke, that's for sure.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2014)

I like Sasuke's design, but was hoping he died.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2014)

So Kakashi appears to be Rokudaime

So Sasuke will succeed in killing Tsunade


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 19, 2014)

Unless the movie is another RtN-like AU that sketch just killed 80% of future discussion threads in the telegrams.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Sep 19, 2014)

This is it, right? Naruto and Sasuke are having their climactic battle and neither is going to die. Naruto just promised to end the feud forever here and now, and both of them are still alive years later.

This is it. Sasuke's going to turn good for real

Sometimes I wondered if any of us would live to see the day this damn plot thread would finally get resolved after the Sasuke Retrieval arc.


----------



## OodboO (Sep 19, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Unless the movie is another RtN-like AU that sketch just killed 80% of future discussion threads in the telegrams.



Maybe it's for the better? 
Even more time left for creative complaining.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Unless the movie is another RtN-like AU that sketch just killed 80% of future discussion threads in the telegrams.



Make that 99%.

Sasuke killed them all, as they deserved.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Garra is alive so Sasuke couldn't have suceeded in killing the kages .though we ca't be sure about Tsunade.
Kakakshi is the 6th hokage so that means that either Tsunade is dead or she relinquished the position.
Imagine if Sasuke manages to kill Tsunade as his true goal after defeating/Drawing with Nauto?
Sasuke's design is great and he keeps his Rinnegan!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> Garra is alive so Sasuke couldn't have suceeded in killing the kages .though we ca't be sure about Tsunade.
> Kakakshi is the 6th hokage so that means that either Tsunade is dead or she relinquished the position.
> Imagine if Sasuke manages to kill Tsunade as his true goal after defeating/Drawing with Nauto?
> Sasuke's design is great and he keeps his Rinnegan!!



Killing Off Tsunade can't make anyone hokage, please stop hoping for Tsunade's death she should've died right when she was killed by Madara.

Tsunade can still be Hokage and so will Kakashi. Konoha had two Hokages like Tobirama and Hashirama.

Naruto is still gonna beat Sasuke down to the ground, suffering a major humilating defeat is worse than killing.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 19, 2014)

Sasuke looks like he joined some weird cult. I guess he isn't going back to konoha since he looks so grumpy.  It would be best for him not to either. Looks like his delusion of becoming hokage didn't come true.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 19, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I wonder what spiral is doing. He said he had to do the important thing. So many things happened after he released yamato.



He is busy developing a Jutsu that makes him poop on a daily basis.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder if Kabuto and Orochimaru will still work together.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> Garra is alive so Sasuke couldn't have suceeded in killing the kages .though we ca't be sure about Tsunade.
> Kakakshi is the 6th hokage so that means that either Tsunade is dead or she relinquished the position.
> Imagine if Sasuke manages to kill Tsunade as his true goal after defeating/Drawing with Nauto?
> Sasuke's design is great and he keeps his Rinnegan!!



I was talking about the future theories/discussions, not the kages.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 19, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke looks like he joined some weird cult. I guess he isn't going back to konoha since he looks so grumpy.  It would be best for him not to either. Looks like his delusion of becoming hokage didn't come true.



But but Naruto promised that he would bring him back! Oops he failed yet again. 

Neither did Naruto's dream of becoming Hokage happen, no matter how many times he repeats it.

Sasuke is beyond Konoha , he got over that place a long time ago, he was never going to return to a village that massacred his entire family.

Besides, there's a world out there , and Sasuke could've easily formed his own village, thus succeed in becoming Hokage.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Tsunade can still be Hokage and so will Kakashi. Konoha had two Hokages like Tobirama and Hashirama.







They were never Hokage at the same time.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

We can all go home the ending was leaked just moments ago 
Im serious the movie from the last naruto the movie spoiled everything.

Avoid any thread with the last if you want to keep spoiler away.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hmm going by Takl translation of the pages, it seems that Sasuke is a good guy in the movie!:*
*And it confirms Kakashi as Hokage:*



> *Naruto "I got something I absolutely must tell ya.. wait for me."
> Sasuke "if he** isnt around(/here/there)...You* have to be protected by me(/I have no choice but to protect you*), i guess."
> Kakashi "I have faith in my people. But for confidence I'd never let them go on any dangerous missions, you know."
> 
> ...



*This may spoil the whole of the rest of whatever is left of the manga/part 2.*


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> *Hmm going by Takl translation of the pages, it seems that Sasuke is a good guy in the movie!:*
> *And it confirms Kakashi as Hokage:*
> 
> 
> ...



what is the point of reading the current fight? 

sasuke is TNJd indeed. 

this really is the end of the manga. 

and sasuke is a tsundere lol


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> what is the point of reading the current fight?
> 
> sasuke is TNJd indeed.
> 
> ...



The tension is basically gone. Kishi has truly messed up.
But,i'll still read the fight despite knowing the ending.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2014)

It's not like we didn't all see it coming anyway.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> It's not like we didn't all see it coming anyway.



yeah, but at least we argued sasuke would die or he would still be evil or something. now, it's like "he is not evil. he is not dead. here is a movie about kakashi possibly targeted by someone".

people were not joking when they said that sauske makes shit interesting cause all people discussed for the past several weeks was if he survives or not or if there will be a part 3. now, we know there isn't and he is alive back to konoha. 

i am gonna read the manga to the end since only a few chapters remain but it will be like "meh, who gives a shit? i know how it ends :/".


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

vered said:


> *Hmm going by Takl translation of the pages, it seems that Sasuke is a good guy in the movie!:*
> *And it confirms Kakashi as Hokage:*
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dude.... this section should have at least be unspoiled.... now we can all go home.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 19, 2014)

So, Naruto and Sasuke basically become Kakashi's bodyguards? After all shit they did? Nice a career!

And based on their phrases i think Kakashi sends Naruto on some mission, Naruto tells someone to wait him back, and Sasuke stays to protect Kakashi. Looks like illogical plot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 19, 2014)

So... Naruto isn't hokage?


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2014)

The movie will have unnecessary super duper powerful villains if Kakashi will have to be bodyguarded by Haxruto and Rinnesuke 


Kaguya will be fodder in comparision to some fillerish movie material guys at this point.



That's definitely the worst ending to a series I've witnessed myself.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oro being the FV in the movie could change that
not going to happen though


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder what it's going to be like. You know, carving Kakashi's "face" into the mountain. 

Speaking of which... I'm starting to think we'll never see it.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2014)

I can already see lot's of fan service for this movie.
I hope Kishi will at least give us a decent epilogue for the manga after the time skip.Even a few more chapter would suffice in order to supply us the background of the movie.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So... Naruto isn't hokage?



Didnt Obito said his after Kakashi.... 

Last villain/hero wish = a rule waiting to happen


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Didnt Obito said his after Kakashi....
> 
> Last villain/hero wish = a rule waiting to happen



in the movie......... not the manga. 

which sounds so fucking cheap


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> in the movie......... not the manga.
> 
> which sounds so fucking cheap



Not really this basically mean there is a part 3 for the manga. 
You know it ! New era opening project... Naruto getting to be hokage in the movie... i doubt.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope this movie will pull a troll. Like in RtN where we thought that Akatsuki members were somehow real yet they turned out to be Zetsu clones.

And when people expected Tobi to be the villain of this movie yet Menma appeared and took that spot.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Not really this basically mean there is a part 3 for the manga.
> You know it ! New era opening project... Naruto getting to be hokage in the movie... i doubt.



idk about part 3. you saw for yourself how kishi is ending everything even though he mentioned them only recently like with akaguya and BZ. 

the only legit thing there is, is orochimaru who doesn't even seem to be evil or want sasuke's body, maybe. 

although, i might be wrong but kishi has yet to set any plot for part 3 unless the fans speculate it like hamura or oro taking over sasuke.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't believe people are still talking about Part 3.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Sep 19, 2014)

Naruto probably just becomes Hokage in the movie.

In the sketches, they show Naruto at two different ages.
The one in his battle gear he is younger and shorter, then one in casual clothes where he is taller.

Maybe Kakashi and Tsunade are kages at the start, but then another time skip after she passes away, and Naruto becomes Hokage.

I don't really know how I feel about a part 3, the quality has dropped so much over the course of part 2 that I kinda just want it to be put out of it's misery. But on the other hand, I have been reading this shit forever, so it will feel kinda weird when I don't get a chapter every week.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2014)

Thankfully there's no part 3, everyone has been pushed to the side during part 2, I couldn't even imagine part 3, it'd be some GT shit.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 19, 2014)

If everyone's been pushed to the side during part 2, then who's going to be a threat in the movie?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> idk about part 3. you saw for yourself how kishi is ending everything even though he mentioned them only recently like with akaguya and BZ.
> 
> the only legit thing there is, is orochimaru who doesn't even seem to be evil or want sasuke's body, maybe.
> 
> although, i might be wrong but kishi has yet to set any plot for part 3 unless the fans speculate it like hamura or oro taking over sasuke.



Orochimaru said the he first wants to see Sasuke's wind and then.... also he still wants his body
Hamura is unknown
Kaguya background and her reason with the army is unknown
Spiral Zetsu is still alive


You have 4 ways to make a plot go without getting new villains. But i suspect kaguya was a bridge to a new world... the celestial one.
New villains might appear.

I saw how kaguya ended. This is what makes mw think of a foreshado. Got the same sealing fate and so fast... not explaining things just a tease.
It seems Kishi wanted just to show off... her story may yet impact the world.



Leon Soryu said:


> If everyone's been pushed to the side during part 2, then who's going to be a threat in the movie?



Aliens. And im not joking.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 19, 2014)

are the naruto movies apart ofthe story line or are they non canon like dbz movies?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> If everyone's been pushed to the side during part 2, then who's going to be a threat in the movie?


Who the hell knows, probably some super asspull villain, again.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

If Naruto and Sasuke are the only ones capable of fending off the villains, a part 3 isn't even the least bit interesting. Unless it's about everyone else catching up to them somehow. (pretty much impossible with Hagoromo/Destiny bias).

If it turns into a comedy/Gintama clone, or is just focused on story + relationships + characters, maybe. But not as an action.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

Kakashi got a bit of sage chakra and he was hax as fuck.

Give sage chakra to konoha 11 and you will see asspulls beyond anything.

8 gate with no death
Psychic powers OP
Turning into a huge ass giant
Making shadows that walk and talk or protect yourself into shadow also hax like fuck in power maybe turning into shadow yourself.
Ten ten getting to spam the sealing weapons of rikudou
Shino transforming into a hax bug that consumes everythink

Dude. There are so many ways to catch up.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 19, 2014)

He was hax as fuck for about 3 chapters. Then it got taken away from him while Naruto and Sasuke were allowed to keep theirs. 

Kishi refuses to let anyone be on par with Naruto and Sasuke, besides Kakashi and Gai temporarily.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> He was hax as fuck for about 3 chapters. Then it got taken away from him while Naruto and Sasuke were allowed to keep theirs.
> 
> Kishi refuses to let anyone be on par with Naruto and Sasuke, besides Kakashi and Gai temporarily.



It's possible. Kakashi was not because he had both MS.
It was the sage chakra that gaved him PS and hax power.

I'm telling you. First was senju DNA then hashirama DNA then kyuubi chakra.
Sage chakra is the new good shit.

Naruto , Sasuke and Kakashi have it.
Other could get it.

Kakashi will not remain an useless hokage you will see new shit and ask how the hell is he hax.

Sage chakra is the answer


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, sure, end the manga with Kakashi as Hokage.That's... kind of a troll move.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Yeah, sure, end the manga with Kakashi as Hokage.That's... kind of a troll move.


Not really, Kakashi should be Hokage, and Naruto would be after him, in the meantime he can just police the hell out of the world.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> Unless the movie is another RtN-like AU that sketch just killed 80% of future discussion threads in the telegrams.



sigh... you're not wrong. 



ParkerRobbins said:


> Naruto probably just becomes Hokage in the movie.
> 
> In the sketches, they show Naruto at two different ages.
> The one in his battle gear he is younger and shorter, then one in casual clothes where he is taller.
> ...



if that turns out to be true then doesn't it basically mean kishi passed the dirty work of drawing the last part of series to an animation team? you know i've always had the feeling that for a long time now (5-6years) kishi has just hated drawing.

i mean if it turns out that this movie is actually supposed to be a final resolution to the manga rather than just an extra filler movie. naruto becoming hokage would definitely qualify as a major resolution.



The Faceless Man said:


> Kakashi got a bit of sage chakra and he was hax as fuck.
> 
> Give sage chakra to konoha 11 and you will see asspulls beyond anything.
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2014)

This is so exciting.

I wonder what the outcome of this big fight will be?

Both Naruto & Sasuke may not even come out alive.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This is so exciting.
> 
> I wonder what the outcome of this big fight will be?
> 
> Both Naruto & Sasuke may not even come out alive.



seriously, the only thing i am looking forward to in this fight is orochimaru.......... who may not even be in this fight


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 19, 2014)

...Why would Oro be involved?


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> ...Why would Oro be involved?



as a plot twist where he tries to take over sasuke's body because kishi likes to shit on development like that


----------



## Plague (Sep 19, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Naruto probably just becomes Hokage in the movie.
> 
> In the sketches, they show Naruto at two different ages.
> The one in his battle gear he is younger and shorter, then one in casual clothes where he is taller.
> ...



I agree with the bolded. I don't know why everyone wants a Part 3 so badly.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 20, 2014)

vered said:


> Garra is alive so Sasuke couldn't have suceeded in killing the kages .though we ca't be sure about Tsunade.
> Kakakshi is the 6th hokage so that means that either Tsunade is dead or she relinquished the position.
> Imagine if Sasuke manages to kill Tsunade as his true goal after defeating/Drawing with Nauto?
> Sasuke's design is great and he keeps his Rinnegan!!




Killing Naruto's Granny Tsunade would cause irreparable damage between his bond with Sasuke so I don't see that happening.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2014)

Kill Oonoki, nobody will miss him.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2014)

Tsuchikage and Raikage need to step down, their way of thinking its too old and Raikage its just a warmongering prick. Killerbee should become Raikage.
But then again, Kumogakure got nuked.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2014)

man, every page in this chapter and this fight will be read like this:

oh, naruto uses bijuu avatar and FRS bijuu damas?  oh wait, sasuke survives them 

oh my god, sasuke is almost dying being TNJD!!!!!!!!!!!1 oh wait, he is not id not dead :ignoramus


----------



## rac585 (Sep 20, 2014)

^ that movie thread is going to become more active than the telegrams.


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 20, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> But then again, Kumogakure got nuked.



Didn't Minato teleport there when he was checking states of the villages (after Madara started Tsuki no Me)


----------



## mayumi (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think it is kishi's idea ot have a part 3 if there is one. I think he would rather happily end it after this Naruto vs Sasuke fight and as Naruto as hokage. But he works for shounen jump that loves extending series when they shouldn't be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 20, 2014)

it possible his covering his head because he will have a forehead Sharinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Bandages around Sasuke head and Naruto arm.
Clearly the hand hit the head with amazing impact.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 20, 2014)

Cant wait for next week, fight is gonna be epic


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 20, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kill Oonoki, nobody will miss him.



His grandaughter Kurotsuchi will.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Didn't Minato teleport there when he was checking states of the villages (after Madara started Tsuki no Me)



If the village its still around the kishimoto forgot that the jubi nuked it... At this point that wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## OodboO (Sep 20, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Cant wait for next week, fight is gonna be epic



They'll hurt each other. 



Seriously tho, how are they going to fight? 
Shouldn't both of them just pass out from exhaustion?


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Killing Naruto's Granny Tsunade would cause irreparable damage between his bond with Sasuke so I don't see that happening.







There is nothing he loves more than Sasuke, even his dream.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> There is nothing he loves more than Sasuke, even his dream.



Konoha. Itachi asked him and Naruto gaved a good answer.


----------



## teardrop (Sep 20, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Killing Naruto's Granny Tsunade would cause irreparable damage between his bond with Sasuke so I don't see that happening.



Naruto was cool with obito even though he was the reason to everything bad happened in his life since his first second of life, up until now. So, I doubt that Naruto won't be able to forgive Sasuke if he killed Tsunade or anyone else. 


I hope they start their battle right away in the next chapter instead of more talking, as that seems pointless now. Also, I wonder if Naruto will be able to use more KKG with the help of the Bijuus since he also has all 5 elements. 


Is Naruto going to get his Gedu-damas back, or they are already gone from the previous fights?


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Konoha. Itachi asked him and Naruto gaved a good answer.



Ugh, when?

He said he would protect the village and stop Sasuke without killing him.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 20, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> If the village its still around the kishimoto forgot that the jubi nuked it... At this point that wouldnt surprise me.


The Sensor guys were in the Cloud Village, not the Leaf village.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> Ugh, when?
> 
> *He said he would protect the village and stop Sasuke without killing him.*



Does that not mean he loves konoha more then Sasuke ? 
If Sasuke would try to harm Konoha... Naruto would be there.

If Sasuke was on 1 place... Naruto would not oppose him

And dont think naruto would not kill sasuke in order to save the village after all he said that they will both die.


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Does that not mean he loves konoha more then Sasuke ?



No, it means he loves them equally. 



The Faceless Man said:


> And dont think naruto would not kill sasuke in order to save the village after all he said that they will both die.



Lovers die together.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 20, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Bandages around Sasuke head* and Naruto arm.
> Clearly the hand hit the head with amazing impact.



Or just he's been so mindfucked by Nardo's Tnj that he needed some bandages. 
About Naruto's, let's say he slapped Saske that hard to awake him after the holy TNJ that he broke his hand...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Or just he's been so mindfucked by Nardo's Tnj that he needed some bandages.
> About Naruto's, let's say he slapped Saske that hard to awake him after the holy TNJ that he broke his hand...



Very possible  

I belive in.... Senpou: Chodama TNJ



Klue said:


> No, it means he loves them equally.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovers die together.



I diasgree because you made it sound gay.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 21, 2014)

Klue said:


> There is nothing he loves more than Sasuke, even his dream.



Truth be told I personally want Tsunade to die (along with Sakura)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 21, 2014)

I predict another sharinnegan for Sauce.


----------



## navy (Sep 21, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> I predict another sharinnegan for Sauce.



The movie image  confirms that he doesn't get one.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Kakashi will become hokage


----------



## ToolKIT (Sep 21, 2014)

*here i got some real predictions that are worth reading !*


All predictions i posted on my blog

here is the list of the predictions:
Naruto 693: "You're wrong"
Naruto 693: The last fight part 1
NARUTO MANGA PREDICTION 693 "Final Battle begins"
Naruto 693 - Resolution
Naruto 693 - Resolution
CHAPTER 693 PREDICTION : i am ...

and much much more !!!


----------



## Plague (Sep 21, 2014)

I predict a short fight, then Naruto and Sasuke agree to free everyone from the Infinite Tsukuyomi and fight later. 

(Leading to that 'The Last' movie)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)

navy said:


> The movie image  confirms that he doesn't get one.



maybe he get one in his forehead(i hope not).


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 21, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> maybe he get one in his forehead(i hope not).



I predict that the Movie image is misdirecting just like Naruto's Completely bandage Arm to stop us from knowing exactly what happened. It would be cool if Sasuke had it on his forehead. And was able to place that power in either his left eye or Right eye depending what Rinne techniques he wanted to us.

I predict Sasuke left Rinne will have the powers of, God Realm, Human Realm, and Ghost Realm. When He switches it to his Right eye he will have, Demon Realm, Hell Realm, and Animal Realm


----------



## ch1p (Sep 21, 2014)

Why is this obsession with 'The Last'? Don't you remember RtN? What from there became true?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 21, 2014)

A fucking awesome Hinata and Charasuke


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Why is this obsession with 'The Last'? Don't you remember RtN? What from there became true?



RTN was an AU. 

this might be an AU as well but unlike RTN, they went as far as to show rennigan sasuke before the anime which initself is a bold move.


----------



## OodboO (Sep 21, 2014)

I really think The Last is an epilogue.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> RTN was an AU.
> 
> this might be an AU as well but unlike RTN, they went as far as to show rennigan sasuke before the anime which initself is a bold move.



All the other movies were not so clearly an AU and they had things such as Minato time travelling (was it that I forget) or Naruto dying. Was that canon too?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

ch1p said:


> All the other movies were not so clearly an AU and they had things such as Minato time travelling (was it that I forget) or Naruto dying. Was that canon too?



naruto didn't die in any movie 

you are comparing this movie to the rest because it is a movie when it differs in everything from advertising, manga connection, to even the release date. 

again, it might just be an AU, and nothing else. however, dismissing it as filler just because it's a movie, isn't wise. especially when comparing it to the other movies which were treated much differently than this one :/


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 21, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto didn't die in any movie
> 
> you are comparing this movie to the rest because it is a movie when it differs in everything from advertising, manga connection, to even the release date.



He "died" in a premonition in that one movie with the miko chick he said he'd have babies with.  That movie was basically advertised as the "Naruto dies" movie even though he obviously didn't.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 21, 2014)

So does anyone think the actual fight will start this chapter? How many pages in do you think it will, if so?


----------



## OodboO (Sep 21, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> So does anyone think the actual fight will start this chapter? How many pages in do you think it will, if so?



It will start this chapter, break up a bit, but continue. It will start in 3 pages, it will last 17 pages.

How do I know that? 

*I* am you Kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> He "died" in a premonition in that one movie with the miko chick he said he'd have babies with.  That movie was basically advertised as the "Naruto dies" movie even though he obviously didn't.



lol, indeed. now, i remember the advertising 

still, the way the manga is going right now, ties to the advertisement of the movie which is my point here. it's release date is at the end of the year instead of jully, we dont even get a propper trailer of the movie. sketches are delayed and we get half sketches like sasuke's and kakashi's which spoil a lot about the manga like the fact that sasuke is still alive from this "fight to the death"  battle


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 21, 2014)

Let's take into consideration that Kishimoto isn't entirely against acknowledging the anime.

After all, Sora the 6 tails jinchuuriki became canon.

I'd say it's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 21, 2014)

Sora wasn't the 6 tails jinchuuriki. Utakata was.  And Utakata was created by Kishimoto before the anime decided to give him filler. Naruto didn't even know him in the manga.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 21, 2014)

Raiga is the only character Kishi has inserted into the manga.
He designed Utakata just before the filler was made, there has also been two colour spreads with the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 21, 2014)

what is AU?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 21, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> Sora wasn't the 6 tails jinchuuriki. Utakata was.  And Utakata was created by Kishimoto before the anime decided to give him filler. Naruto didn't even know him in the manga.



Eh, different name and same guy.

Oh, I see. So it was the other way around.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Raiga is the only character Kishi has inserted into the manga.
> He designed Utakata just before the filler was made, there has also been two colour spreads with the Jinchuuriki.



the design of Pakura,Gari,Toroi and Chukichi also appeared in the third Shippuden movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Raiga is the only character Kishi has inserted into the manga.
> He designed Utakata just before the filler was made, there has also been two colour spreads with the Jinchuuriki.



wHAT? He never inserted Raiga into the manga.

If so, care to show some proof?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 22, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> what is AU?


 Alternate Universe


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 22, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> wHAT? He never inserted Raiga into the manga.
> 
> If so, care to show some proof?





Sitting on the right.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Raiga is the only character Kishi has inserted into the manga.
> He designed Utakata just before the filler was made, there has also been two colour spreads with the Jinchuuriki.


Except every single Kekkei Genkai character from the 3rd movie were all Edo Tensei's in the manga.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 22, 2014)

I think that was just a coincidence tbh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 22, 2014)

what if naruto said "so I won't fight you" next chapter?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> I think that was just a coincidence tbh.


What exactly are you saying is a coincidence?

He designed the characters. They were used in the film. Then he used the designs for the manga.


----------



## Klue (Sep 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> I think that was just a coincidence tbh.



WTF am I reading?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 22, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Raiga is the only character Kishi has inserted into the manga.
> He designed Utakata just before the filler was made, there has also been two colour spreads with the Jinchuuriki.



Well, that was just his appearance. His abilities being bubble related were in the anime first, right? In which case, Kishi would have canonized the anime's moveset for him...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 22, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> But then again, Kumogakure got nuked.


Nope, Alliance HQ was near Kumogakure, which is still there.


RockSauron said:


> Well, that was just his appearance. His abilities being bubble related were in the anime first, right? In which case, Kishi would have canonized the anime's moveset for him...


No, Utakata's soap bubble ninjutsu was revealed in _Naruto Second Artbook_.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 22, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> No, Utakata's soap bubble ninjutsu was revealed in _Naruto Second Artbook_.



Ah I see. that makes sense.

I do think he added Raiga in the flashback in order to help the anime tie itself up a bit. We'll see if it's so when the anime gets there I guess.

Regardless. I think the first page will be Naruto and Sasuke just staring at one another with Sakura and Kakashi acting surprised. A few pages of them talking, some flashbacks. Maybe, at the most, half will be the actual fight. Just as long as it's man a mano and not just mechas.Considering the recurring theme of understanding each other through their fists, looks like that amy be the case.


----------



## llazy77 (Sep 22, 2014)

From the latest Jump Preview Page Does anyone know what it says


----------



## takL (Sep 22, 2014)

its just a list of manga titles to be in the next issue.

no naruto preview in wsj #43.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 22, 2014)

navy said:


> The movie image  confirms that he doesn't get one.



Well that wasnt a movie image but a sketch. Kishi is tredding water to not spoil anything. So I would take these sketches with a grain of salt. Not to mention developements can happen in the movie for part 3. I beleive naruto design is accurate because its already animated.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 22, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Well that wasnt a movie image but a sketch. Kishi is tredding water to not spoil anything. So I would take these sketches with a grain of salt. Not to mention developements can happen in the movie for part 3. I beleive naruto design is accurate because its already animated.



Movie is released this december, at this point pretty much the whole movie is animated, lots of stuff have to be done before you release a movie, QA and film editing for example could take a few months.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 22, 2014)

The trailers start in October. So I'm guessing they just wait for the anime to catch up a bit.


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

i wonder if the battle ends in one chapter or two?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if the battle ends in one chapter or two?



This is ending at 700.So its pretty sure short ass whooping.Lets be real here naruto got angry and ripped kaguya's arm off.Thats when he tapped into his power proper.This 4-5 chapters tops.


----------



## llazy77 (Sep 22, 2014)

I feel like the last battle will be something close to this 

Itachi will always *love* hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim


----------



## Addy (Sep 22, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> This is ending at 700.So its pretty sure short ass whooping.Lets be real here naruto got angry and ripped kaguya's arm off.Thats when he tapped into his power proper.This 4-5 chapters tops.



there is still that bijuu avatar vs susano'o thing but i just hope the battle ends in 2 chapters or 4 at most. 

naruto vs rennigan........... again........ for the 6th time :/

i expect:

1- two shadow clone faints cliffhangers.
2- three or four big rasnengan combos by all clones.
3- one finishing rasengan.
4- several falshbacks to peralel the last fight at the end of part 1.
5- sasuke uses every rennigan jutsu so far which are like............. 8 and no elimentals 

seriously, 5 chapters would be like kicking a dead horse by how repetitive it will be


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> there is still that bijuu avatar vs susano'o thing but i just hope the battle ends in 2 chapters or 4 at most.
> 
> *naruto vs rennigan........... again........ for the 6th time *:/



Of course we'll see avatars sasuke cant step to naruto in physical combat. But there's no point of avatars.Its just manifested chakra of said being on the outside.Naruto shits on sasuke in chakra.So its the same thing but bigger page wasting.Naruto already confirmed he could destroy sasuke PS with an frs.And the fact that one hit from kaguya was breaking sasuke PS.Whilst naruto was just taking it to face.Chidori is not rasengan level.

Rin'negan is punching bag level to naruto lets be real here.No matter the add ons its the same shit.He's too strong.Data presented is overwhelming.Naruto is god tier.After kaguya this is just downgrade ,lower grade rehashed shit.kaguya,madara all got pwnd.Same shit different day.Hopefully this ends quick.Ninjutsu dont even work on naruto ,the black balls can do so much but we wont see it.Quite frankly the resolution of bijuu's and so forth much more interesting.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasuke is going to show how he surpasses that reject Madara with Rinnegan. Y'all gon learn, Tsukuyomi on top of Human Realm soul rip = GG Naruto


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2014)

Dolohov27 said:


> Sasuke is going to show how he surpasses that reject Madara with Rinnegan. Y'all gon learn, Tsukuyomi on top of Human Realm soul rip = GG Naruto



So how is he gonna do that to a perfect jin like naruto last time he tried that vs a perfect jin he got a new hole from bee


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 22, 2014)

Why is Lord Kurama still at his 50% size.

If not for this, he would've been busting outta Moons and shit.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if the battle ends in one chapter or two?



"Flashforward" from septembre 2015:

Addy: "I wonder if the battle ends in one chapter or two?"


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 23, 2014)

Who said that it will end at chapter 700?


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariko said:


> "Flashforward" from septembre 2015:
> 
> Addy: "I wonder if the battle ends in one chapter or two?"





lain2501 said:


> Who said that it will end at chapter 700?



shut up. if we all say it, it might actually happen


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh god I hope there aren't cheesy part 1 flashbacks,


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Oh god I hope there aren't cheesy part 1 flashbacks



paralleling  VOTE naruto vs sasuke is a must. prepare for pages with panels of that fight right beside panels of the current fight like with kakashi vs obito but more. also, expect A BUTT LOAD OF TALK. maybe even talk about itachi. 

the abselute worse case scenario is the collective mind fuck naruto did to obito where he invaded his mind, somehow, altered his dreams, somehow, and read all his memories, somehow. that scenario will be pretty much talk about crap we already saw where naruto says the same old shit again. 

honestly, speaking, the only good thing in this fight will depend on your taste. i want to see some itachi dick sucking from both. you might want to see the bijuu avatar vs susano'o or maybe sasuke using rennigan jutsu. however, and let me  stress on this one, DO NOT EXPECT *A LOT* OF YOUR FAVORITE THING AS THE MANGA WILL END SOON!.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Oh god I hope there aren't cheesy part 1 flashbacks,



Knowing kishi, let's prepare our body for a long p1 flashback...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 23, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> Who said that it will end at chapter 700?



We right near the end.700 is a milestone number. Why would he end it at 706 or some lame number round it up And be done with it.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 23, 2014)

Lets see next two chapter and then we will know how the fight will be. ie) whether we have flashback in the middle of fight or at the end of fight and before tnj ofc. I prefer the latter.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 23, 2014)

Kakashi showing his new Hokage skills ending the fight


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Kakashi showing his new Hokage skills ending the fight



Imagine kakashi using Kamui without the sharingan 

I would die laughing


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 23, 2014)

I predict this fight to end with a flashback to the bell test. 

Sakura can only save one of them. Only two can survive (get the bells). Then, magical BS happens, and Sasuke gives food to Naruto (magical healing powers of friendship), and they all pass (survive)


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Knowing kishi, let's prepare our body for a long p1 flashback...



No...NO...NO!!

I don't wanna see finger holding for a volume straight


----------



## Frosch (Sep 23, 2014)

Brace yourselves

One last Rin flashback is coming


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

I predict some wtf random power up moment during the fight, flashbacks, Kakashi and Sakura commenting, Naruto talking, Sasuke talking.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 23, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> We right near the end.700 is a milestone number. Why would he end it at 706 or some lame number round it up And be done with it.



Because Kishimoto doesn't care about milestone numbers and there has been no announcement anywhere that the manga is ending this year let alone being timed to account for the new movie that everyone seems to think can't be shown if the manga is still in progress. You think the final battle and epilogue is going to take place in the space of less than one volume?


----------



## Benihisago (Sep 23, 2014)

I predict no TnJ, rather Naruto pulls some kind of elaborate feint, uses a Magnet Rasengan, and puts his seal on top of Sasukes, forcing the MT to dispel. Hagoromo never said anything about how they both had to agree, all he stated was that when the two seals were put together it would end. I can imagine with Naruto's precise chakra control he can force Sasuke's seal if need be. If Sasuke wanted to continue at this point he would have to deal with the entire alliance as well.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Brace yourselves
> 
> One last Rin flashback is coming



Naruto: "but why Sauce?

Sasuke: "Because... Kakashi let Rin die!" 

Rin FB starts...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> We right near the end.700 is a milestone number. Why would he end it at 706 or some lame number round it up And be done with it.



And why would he end it at 700? Just cause it's the perfect number? What's wrong with "lame numbers"? 

I don't care what chapter Kishi ends it at but the constant mentioning of 700 is honestly annoying


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> And why would he end it at 700? Just cause it's the perfect number? What's wrong with "lame numbers"?
> 
> I don't care what chapter Kishi ends it at but the constant mentioning of 700 is honestly annoying


It will end at 700 because 700 would end the next volume.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

I know that, still doesn't mean he'll end it at 700. It's just a probability, the last chapter may even have a lot of pages for all we know.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 23, 2014)

It amazes me that anyone thinks the series will end in chapter 700. 

This isn't a videogame, the credits won't roll as soon as the final fight is over. 

Heck, games nowadays usually have a cutscene after that. 

After their fight ends, there will be a few chapters dedicated to wrapping up the story itself.


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 23, 2014)

What is going to be particularly irritating will be all the people complaining that the series didn't end at 700 and claiming that it should have, based merely on the rampant speculation being taken as fact. The various youtube and tumblr comments will probably be the most facepalm worthy to read. Even moreso will be the level of complaining if it's confirmed there will be a Part 3 manga timeskip starting in December or January corresponding to the events of the movie.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 23, 2014)

watch as Naruto uses hirashin and rips out Sauces Eye


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Why do you people argue when its going to end ?
You know that a Part 3 sounds very likely.... unless you guys didnt read the news form the last naruto the movie.


----------



## king81992 (Sep 23, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> What is going to be particularly irritating will be all the people complaining that the series didn't end at 700 and claiming that it should have, based merely on the rampant speculation being taken as fact. The various youtube and tumblr comments will probably be the most facepalm worthy to read. Even moreso will be the level of complaining if it's confirmed there will be a Part 3 manga timeskip starting in December or January corresponding to the events of the movie.



All the guys who claim the series is ending at 700 with no proof that the series is ending are going to flood this forum and whine about Kishi "trolling" them.Their butthurt will be entertaining.


----------



## takL (Sep 23, 2014)

even when kish has never said the manga is ending at 700.
if they mean the end of the part2, maybe.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

takL said:


> even when kish has never said the manga is ending at 700.
> *if they mean the end of the part2, maybe.*



yep 

I mean naruto is not hokage in a movie that is an opening for the bigger project of a new era.

We all know the manga ends with Naruto hokage... and that thing is not even close in sight right now...


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

it is likely that it will continue. though, i will  bet on it ending 

+ he has been rushing shit this year.

the treatment of kaguya alone should tell you something.


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> yeah, 700 tears when it will continue
> 
> :>



I don't understand why you want it to continue. 

Either Naruto and Sasuke are powered down to an almost unfathomable degree, or aliens.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is likely that it will continue. though, i will  bet on it ending
> 
> + he has been rushing shit this year.
> 
> *the treatment of kaguya alone should tell you something*.



it tells me... we dont know anything about her background yet also why she wanted her army and her real goal 
5$ that will find out in the movie some shit related to that !


also the rush might mean he wants to start with a part 3... he has new ideas


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It will end at 700 because 700 would end the next volume.



But it's okay if the last 2 chapters are like 50+ pages apiece?


Either way, the final tankouban is going to be extra big, right?


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> it tells me... we dont know anything about her background yet also why she wanted her army and her real goal
> 5$ that will find out in the movie some shit related to that !
> 
> also the rush might mean he wants to start with a part 3... *he has new ideas*



i am sorry but no..... just no


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> i am sorry but no..... just no



hey if he takes a break after part 2.... he might start with good shit...
pain arc in part 2 was good shit...


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> hey if he takes a break after part 2.... he might start with good shit...
> pain arc in part 2 was good shit...


still          no.


i have no faith in kishi.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> it tells me... we dont know anything about her background yet also why she wanted her army and her real goal
> 5$ that will find out in the movie some shit related to that !
> 
> 
> *also the rush might mean he wants to start with a part 3... he has new ideas*


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariko said:


>



space ninjas vs space pirates :ignoramus


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> space ninjas vs space pirates :ignoramus



Han solo for P3's FV? :ignoramus


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> yep
> 
> I mean naruto is not hokage in a movie that is an opening for the bigger project of a new era.
> 
> We all know the manga ends with Naruto hokage... and that thing is not even close in sight right now...



Not even close?

So...aliens?

Since Naruto and Sasuke can each solo the rest of the Shinobi world.

Unless they are only used as supporting characters and are to busy(for whatever reason) to deal with the big bad leaving said "weakling" for the other rookies.

Apart from Sasuke and possibly Hamura there are no actual threats that could be called such. Even Sakura could handle most Akatsuki members by this point.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 23, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Not even close?
> 
> So...aliens?
> 
> ...



Kubo Tite magical solution: they both loose their power and restart at their P1 level...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Not even close?
> 
> So...aliens?
> 
> ...




Sasuke is a good guy that protects kakashi. 
Im thinking Kaguya or the moon people since her backstory is missing and we know in the myth we had celestial beings...
And those dimension had some buildings and shit....

At this point Orochimaru, Spiral Zetsu, Hamura maybe or the celestial beings... maybe even a kaguya comeback.

Like i said sage power is the new shit...
sage power > kyuubi chakra > hashirama dna > senju dna




Mariko said:


> Kubo Tite magical solution: they both loose their power and restart at their P1 level...



Not really since Sasuke still has the sharinnegan.
The solution is sage power.

Remember what Kakashi could do with it ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> it tells me... we dont know anything about her background yet also why she wanted her army and her real goal
> 5$ that will find out in the movie some shit related to that !
> 
> 
> also the rush might mean he wants to start with a part 3... he has new ideas


Have you ever considered 'Naruto: The Last' merely is a set of movies and other projects between the ending chapters of the manga? Such as Battle of the Gods and its upcoming sequel for Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Have you ever considered 'Naruto: The Last' merely is a set of movies and other projects between the ending chapters of the manga? Such as Battle of the Gods and its upcoming sequel for Dragon Ball Z?



Yes.

Then i tought... Would kishi be retarded enough to make Naruto hokage in a movie like that ?
And the answer was.... he cant be that retarded.

If he does it in a project with movies and not in the manga. The fans will kill him
He wont risk his life.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Sasuke is a good guy that protects kakashi.
> Im thinking Kaguya or the moon people since her backstory is missing and we know in the myth we had celestial beings...
> And those dimension had some buildings and shit....
> 
> ...



Sasuke in part 1 was also a good guy who protected his companions. Later he changed his mind. And betrayed countless people. He could stay nice for an arc or two and turn villainous soon afterwards.

As for Sage power Naruto needed his own Asura chakra, half of RS chakra and the chakra of each bijuu to be so special. Sasuke needed his own Indra chakra, possibly Hashi's chakra and half of RS chakra to possess Sage chakra. Obito gained it via Hashi's chakra and by having remnant chakra from all bijuus via being a Juubi Jin. By lacking Indra's chakra and possibly by not having a mastered SM his Sage power was stated to be inferior to Madara's Sage power.

So basically the rookies(or the next main villain) would need:
1. Sasuke's or Naruto's DNA. 
2. Steal either Sasuke's rinnegan or a significant part of all bijuus chakra.
3. Possibly steal some from RS somehow.

Otherwise it is only temporary as Obito passing his whole spirit onto Kakashi by giving him his Sage power enhanced MS only lasted for 2 chapters.

The rookies and/or the new big bad need something more permanent than a 2 chapter power up.

Besides would Kishi let the rookies gain godly powers on the same level as Naruto and Sasuke? If he did then he would need to give Naruto and Sasuke even something more OP to keep them as the strongest. 

As of now no rookie apart from Sakura is nowhere near MS Sasuke or SM Naruto's level...much less their current forms.

Regarding villains either Sasuke turns evil later again(or his supposed tnj from Naruto only twists his views as Hashi's did), a super powerful Hamura appears or we have aliens. One of them eating the fruit could also work(it would increase Oro's and Spiral Zetsus chances)  but said villain would also need powerful minions as a preliminary challenge for the good guys before facing said ultimate baddie.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 23, 2014)

I predict no fight, but team 7 talking about things.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 23, 2014)

The way storytelling works, and the way the actual publication of volumes are released. and how the storytelling is structured through the volumes, all indicate that the manga will end at 700.

I'm not saying I want it to end because I don't like the manga.

Even if there was a Part 3, WHICH THERE WILL NOT BE, it would start after 700.

700 will be the end.

If the penultimate, or final chapter is double length or triple length, the last volume will simply be a little thicker.

Absolutely everything that is relevant has been resolved. There is no more to see. The manga is only about Naruto & Sasuke. Nothing else happens outside of their personal stories. Which are both over now, after this fight.

And the movie already spoiled the outcome.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Sasuke in part 1 was also a good guy who protected his companions. Later he changed his mind. And betrayed countless people. He could stay nice for an arc or two and turn villainous soon afterwards.
> 
> As for Sage power Naruto needed his own Asura chakra, half of RS chakra and the chakra of each bijuu to be so special. Sasuke needed his own Indra chakra, possibly Hashi's chakra and half of RS chakra to possess Sage chakra. Obito gained it via Hashi's chakra and by having remnant chakra from all bijuus via being a Juubi Jin. By lacking Indra's chakra and possibly by not having a mastered SM his Sage power was stated to be inferior to Madara's Sage power.
> 
> ...



So after the final battle and his TNJ... he will be good and then evil again 
I know he ignores character development but that would be so bad.... like beyond awful.

Umm you forgot Itachi eyes for Sasuke.

Naruto can touch them with his special jesus powers also we dont know if Obito got sage power from naruto's power or remnant chakra from all bijuus cuz he was dead when Naruto used his jesus powers....  ( Madara getting the rinnegan from obito but not all of the powerful chakra would be stupid also kakashi was looking sad after BZ left Obito and it was said BZ was the thing that kept obito alive )

Again we only know that Obito gaved him the MS from the chakra not sure if kakashi had the sage power from Naruto's "healing" the eye or Obito ( If obito had it its stupid again since when he teamed up with kakashi he could have used that power but it took both kakashi and obito to open a faster kamui portal to go where naruto was in kamui land )

I think Kishi would have to make them more powerful... Its already stupid that Sasuke and Naruto are demi-gods they should get something that raises their level.
Like i said when Sakura is the most powerful rookie something is wrong 

Yes my bet is also on Hamura or aliens/celestial beings since kaguya background and role is missing... the fruit can still happen when the MT is stopped.

I dont see Sasuke as villain after this.... This should be a new era.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Yes.
> 
> Then i tought... Would kishi be retarded enough to make Naruto hokage in a movie like that ?
> And the answer was.... he cant be that retarded.
> ...


Even though Kishimoto himself said the manga itself is _ending_? The Last is either a sequel movie series, or is bridging the gap between the last chapters. The manga itself will be over soon.

Just how storytelling goes. The manga reached its climax and is now on the downslope to the ending.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2014)

It should be obvious that the manga isn't ending at chapter 700. If we get a part 3 we get a part 3 but if you think Naruto is going to fight Sasuke and be Hokage in 7 chapters then shit, people need to be smarter than that. There's no way a Naruto/Sasuke fight is going to be less than 7 chapters, that's idiotic. That's not even counting the other things, that's just 1 situation. We already know Kakashi is Hokage in the movie, common sense tells you Naruto is going to be the Hokage when the manga ends. Kishi's commented on that a good amount of times. Don't even think the manga will end when Kakashi is Hokage while Naruto is still in his same position and he won't be Hokage until another movie comes out. People are so fixated on how far the volumes are and how "700" seems to sound in their mind, it's like they don't learn. 

We need to have an account ban on this type of thing. Losers can be banned from NF. It's an easy win. I'm 12 years in with this manga and by far this has to be one of the easier predictions I've ever made.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though Kishimoto himself said the manga itself is _ending_? The Last is either a sequel movie series, or is bridging the gap between the last chapters. The manga itself will be over soon.
> 
> Just how storytelling goes. The manga reached its climax and is now on the downslope to the ending.



Kishi said alot of stuff that happen latter or never. Also it might mean that the manga is ending and the new erea is a sequel...

I woulds ask... how many fans will be happy that Naruto becomes hokage in a a sequel movie series? I bet not many... since The last is an opening for a bigger project.... it might mean the movie is a bridge to a sequel or a part 3.

Or even better ask an One piece fan. Would you like for Luffy to be pirate king in a movie but not in the manga ?

Im sure you will get alot of "kind" words.




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It should be obvious that the manga isn't ending at chapter 700. If we get a part 3 we get a part 3 but *if you think Naruto is going to fight Sasuke and be Hokage in 7 chapters then shit*, people need to be smarter than that. There's no way a Naruto/Sasuke fight is going to be less than 7 chapters, that's idiotic. That's not even counting the other things, that's just 1 situation. People are so fixated on how far the volumes are and how "700" seems to sound in their mind, it's like they don't learn.
> 
> We need to have an account ban on this type of thing. Losers can be banned from NF. It's an easy win. I'm 12 years in with this manga and by far this has to be one of the easier predictions I've ever made.



His not even in the movie that has a bigger timeskip with Kakashi as hokage..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

'Account ban'? Kyuubi Naruto, isn't that sort of childish?



The Faceless Man said:


> Kishi said alot of stuff that happen latter or never. Also it might mean that the manga is ending and the new erea is a sequel...
> 
> I woulds ask... how many fans will be happy that Naruto becomes hokage in a a sequel movie series? I bet not many... since The last is an opening for a bigger project.... it might mean the movie is a bridge to a sequel or a part 3.
> 
> ...


You seem to be missing the connection that I'm making. Final chapter of Naruto, Naruto is Hokage, with The Last showing how Naruto got there.

And why would Kishimoto, who has explicitly said to be _burning out on the series_ and wishing for a honeymoon with his wife extend the series further than the climax and downturn?


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The way storytelling works, and the way the actual publication of volumes are released. and how the storytelling is structured through the volumes, all indicate that the manga will end at 700.
> 
> I'm not saying I want it to end because I don't like the manga.
> 
> ...



1. The 3 god weapons and where/how/when did itachi get a hold of them.

2. The 3rd hidden legendary sage training place

3. Where did hashirama get his sage mode from?

4. When and how did madara sneak into the rain village and how did he implant his eyes into a baby?

5. The great snake and toad sage origins and their roll in everything.

6. impure world resurrection? how the hell did tobirama come up with this and why?

7. Hyuga clan

8. kaguya's origins

9. What was kaguya building an army for?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> His not even in the movie that has a bigger timeskip with Kakashi as hokage..



Exactly. Kakashi is Hokage in the movie and Kishi's commented multiple times on Naruto being Hokage, he will be Hokage in the manga. If people think the series is ending with Naruto not being Hokage in the manga then hell, I don't know what to tell them. That's one of the dumbest predictions I've ever heard of and if anything, there have been multiple manga that have continued on when the anime/movie/specials have ended so we will surely get Naruto as Hokage in the manga.

I mean that's common sense. 





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Account ban'? Kyuubi Naruto, isn't that sort of childish?



Childish? Being banned on a forum isn't a serious thing. It's just the internet, everyone should accept.


----------



## Chaelius (Sep 23, 2014)

You're just proving his point, none of that is relevant.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Childish? Being banned on a forum isn't a serious thing. It's just the internet, everyone should accept.


An account ban for a stupid bet IS childish.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> An account ban for a stupid bet IS childish.



You missed the whole point of it. It's a matter of having faith in your prediction. If you truly believe what you're saying then you'd have no problem. If you don't have faith in what your words are saying in a debate then your debate doesn't have as much weight as those who actually do. It's a tactic that shows who actually believes what they're stating rather than those who actually don't and are sticking to their position in a debate simply "because" and frankly speaking, besides the fact you aren't really giving any good evidence as to why people should believe your position in this whole thing, also your response to my random comment about "banning accounts" which wasn't even directed to you, I have to say that you're not doing a good job here. You really haven't said 1 thing that that actually backs up your position here. 
*
"We don't believe you, you need more people" - Jay-Z
*
To the banning part, I've said it once and I'll say it again, if anyone is actually invested in NF enough that they'd freak out having their account banned then hey, they need to stay away from the forum, go outside, get some fresh air and live a bit. It's a forum. It isn't that serious. The only childish thing would be being upset about possibly being banned on a manga forum. Again, it isn't that serious. 

You haven't really done well in this whole thing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Account ban'? Kyuubi Naruto, isn't that sort of childish?
> 
> 
> You seem to be missing the connection that I'm making.* Final chapter of Naruto, Naruto is Hokage, with The Last showing how Naruto got there.*
> ...



.... in the last naruto is older how can "the last" show how naruto got there... even more when "the last" is just the start of a bigger project... and in "the last" kakashi is hokage...
We would have to get a* very long ass time skip* in the manga that doesn't make any sense.
Why would they have a bigger project that shows how Naruto got to hokage when we have the manga last page with naruto as hokage ?

Its stupid for so many reasons  

Again he could take a break... and then start again.







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Exactly. Kakashi is Hokage in the movie and Kishi's commented multiple times on Naruto being Hokage, he will be Hokage in the manga. If people think the series is ending with Naruto not being Hokage in the manga then hell, I don't know what to tell them. That's one of the dumbest predictions I've ever heard of and if anything, there have been multiple manga that have continued on when the anime/movie/specials have ended so we will surely get Naruto as Hokage in the manga.
> 
> I mean that's common sense.
> 
> Childish? Being banned on a forum isn't a serious thing. It's just the internet, everyone should accept.



I think the same.... i only feel the movie will be something to bridge the series to this "new era" while kishi will take a break.
I mean it takes months for the movie to get to where we live and translated.... he could take 1 year break with no problems....

After that he could start a sequel or go on with this "new era"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> .... in the last naruto is older how can "the last" show how naruto got there... even more when "the last" is just the start of a bigger project... and in "the last" kakashi is hokage...
> We would have to get a* very long ass time skip* in the manga that doesn't make any sense.
> Why would they have a bigger project that shows how Naruto got to hokage when we have the manga last page with naruto as hokage ?
> 
> ...


Its quite standard for fiction, dude. Final one or two chapters would be after a long timeskip with an Adult Naruto as Hokage, married with a kid of his own. The Last would be showing how he got to that point, bridging the gap between Teen Naruto and Adult Naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I think the same.... i only feel the movie will be something to bridge the series to this "new era" while kishi will take a break.
> I mean it takes months for the movie to get to where we live and translated.... he could take 1 year break with no problems....
> 
> After that he could start a sequel or go on with this "new era"



Part 2 officially started 1 month after the Kakashi Gaiden ended. Kishi took a month break and then came back, also part 1 ended in December while part 2 started near the end of January. Given when the movie is coming out, in theory we could be seeing a similar situation. Kishi can end part 2 here, do the movie, part 3 then starts at the beginning of next year. It would fall right in line to what he's done previously.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its quite standard for fiction, dude. Final one or two chapters would be after a long timeskip with an Adult Naruto as Hokage, married with a kid of his own. *The Last would be showing how he got to that point, bridging the gap between Teen Naruto and Adult Naruto*.



Its okay up to the bolded part. Why in gods name whould they do that ? It makes 0 sense. 
Even more when people will not take it as canon if Naruto is hokage in the manga and it ended, while the new era projects still goes on....

They could do shit like you said... with DBZ that goes one with movies and continues the series... instead they will explain how it all goes on already knowing the end.

Its so stupid 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Part 2 officially started 1 month after the Kakashi Gaiden ended. Kishi took a month break and then came back, also part 1 ended in December while part 2 started near the end of January. Given when the movie is coming out, in theory we could be seeing a similar situation. Kishi can end part 2 here, do the movie, part 3 then starts at the beginning of next year. It would fall right in line to what he's done previously.




Im thinking also like this.... but will see. I hope will get some sense soon.
I found another poster and i gaved it to takL for translation.

Hope i get some new info


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its quite standard for fiction, dude. Final one or two chapters would be after a long timeskip with an Adult Naruto as Hokage, married with a kid of his own. The Last would be showing how he got to that point, bridging the gap between Teen Naruto and Adult Naruto.



That... actually makes a lot of sense.

Well, assuming the movie is canon unlike the rest.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 23, 2014)

Long-term prediction:

-Naruto and Sasuke fight for a bit

-Sasuke talks more of his "revolution" and reveals that the idea came from Orochimaru's backstory

-They ramp it up, Naruto gets the upper hand

-Sasuke responds by talking about the tomoe on his Rinnegan, and relates it to a big story about Hamura and how Jyuugo is a descendent of him.

-The story ends with Sasuke making a seal and summoning Spiral Zetsu, who Orochimaru planted a seal on back when he attacked him earlier, and inside SZ is Jyuugo.

-Sasuke absorbs Jyuugo's powers, then enters CS mode, and this surge of senjutsu chakra "completes" his Rinnegan, upping his tomoe from 6 to 9. Sasuke begins getting the upper hand.

-Naruto gains a powerup of his own, and he and Sasuke continue to debate ideals while they fight.

-It all comes down to a Rasengan/Chidori clash, and Naruto wins. Tons of flashbacks at this point. 

-Cut to epilogue


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 23, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though Kishimoto himself said the manga itself is _ending_? The Last is either a sequel movie series, or is bridging the gap between the last chapters. The manga itself will be over soon.
> 
> Just how storytelling goes. The manga reached its climax and is now on the downslope to the ending.



The manga is ending... that is all he said. "The Last" may not even be canon, just like "Road to Ninja" wasn't a sign that Mugen Tsukuyomi wouldn't happen. 

No-one knows when the manga will be over. The info about the film makes it tempting to say it'll be soon, but it is better we wait and see for ourselves. This isn't the first time people were convinced the manga would doubtlessly end at a certain point.

The manga is on the trajectory to its ending. However neither you, nor I, nor anyone else knows exactly WHEN this manga will reach its end. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It should be obvious that the manga isn't ending at chapter 700. If we get a part 3 we get a part 3 but if you think Naruto is going to fight Sasuke and be Hokage in 7 chapters then shit, people need to be smarter than that. There's no way a Naruto/Sasuke fight is going to be less than 7 chapters, that's idiotic. That's not even counting the other things, that's just 1 situation. We already know Kakashi is Hokage in the movie, common sense tells you Naruto is going to be the Hokage when the manga ends. Kishi's commented on that a good amount of times. Don't even think the manga will end when Kakashi is Hokage while Naruto is still in his same position and he won't be Hokage until another movie comes out. People are so fixated on how far the volumes are and how "700" seems to sound in their mind, it's like they don't learn.
> 
> We need to have an account ban on this type of thing. Losers can be banned from NF. It's an easy win. I'm 12 years in with this manga and by far this has to be one of the easier predictions I've ever made.



Well Kishi did say once that Naruto vs Sasuke would be the last fight in the manga. Coupled with the designs of the film, it is understandable why people would think the manga will end very soon.

Though there are still quite a few things we don't know, such as why Kayuga needed an army, Hamura's role among others.
Also I don't know why Kishi wouldn't give Sasuke another Rinnegan after making a deal about how 2 Rinnegan>1 Rinnegan. Would be the obvious gap closer if people really think Naruto>>>Sasuke.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Sep 23, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> The way storytelling works, and the way the actual publication of volumes are released. and how the storytelling is structured through the volumes, all indicate that the manga will end at 700.
> 
> I'm not saying I want it to end because I don't like the manga.
> 
> ...



That's a little ridiculous, nothing more on kaguya? the ten tails? hamura? The uzumaki clan? Orochimaru's research/ goals? 

If this is true then it seems like you are wrong about everything being resolved, since kishi is still going to expand on the ten tails and madara in the movie:



I could think of a few more things, like how hagoromo got the rinnegan with no brother to exchange eyes with, or why indra's MS is the uzumaki clan symbol... but I know these will never be answered. 



(510)THIZZ said:


> 1. The 3 god weapons and where/how/when did itachi get a hold of them.  Not that important doubt kishi will ever answer this. Just like why sasuke doesn't have them or doesn't use tsukyomi evern though he has itachi's eyes
> 
> 2. The 3rd hidden legendary sage training place Not that important. May be expanded on in the movie
> 
> ...



Also, does anyone have a clue why the movie is cited as "new era's opening project" opening implies this is the start of a new chapter of naruto...aka part 3.

Last comment: 700 is pretty close to the start of the movie. 3 weeks with no break I think? 700 could be it .... let's not guarantee it though..


----------



## Yuna (Sep 23, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> As of now no rookie apart from Sakura is nowhere near MS Sasuke or SM Naruto's level...much less their current forms.


I'm pretty sure that in a one-on-one battle, half the rookies will destroy Sakura. *Because she still needs Kakashi's help to dodge falling rocks*. In other words, her speed of 3 has not improved one bit since the 3rd databook. It might even have gone down.

Who cares if she can destroy a hill with a single punch if she can never land a hit and can't dodge people's attacks?


----------



## mayumi (Sep 23, 2014)

I find it strange, that Kakashi can be hokage and have Sasuke and Naruto as his bodyguards and advisers. In that Shikamaru can do the same as well and become hokage and make Naruto the adviser yet in the manga Shika clearly agrees to become Naruto's adviser instead.
This whole Kakashi is hokage really seems like an extension of the manga unless the movie is completely unrelated to manga.

Ofcourse Kakashi getting the position of hokage when it is supposed to be a position of the strongest in the village. That title changes can be because there is REVOLUTION of the shinobi system or something.


----------



## Tamers12345 (Sep 23, 2014)

(510)THIZZ said:


> 9. What was kaguya building an army for?



Aliens.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 23, 2014)

In fairness to people who say the manga would end at chapter 700, it's still a very plausible assumption. I mean don't get me wrong, I think PIII is more likely and I thought that idea was crazy at first; however since then I've considered a few things that make this more feasible. 

1) I went back and looked at FMA's final chapter. FMA's Final chapter was 123 pages, or roughly the equivalent of 6 chapters, all packed into one. It's certainly feasible that Jump could give Naruto the same treatment and simply have Ch 700 be absurd in legenth; they could even make it bigger than 123 pages, like 150 or something if Kishi really needed it. So at that point were talking 8 Chapters worth of content packed into the final chapter + the 7 chapters leading up to ch 700, which basically ends up with 15 chapters worth of content. It would still be tough to end the story out in 15 chapters, but it would be feasible; 10 chapters Naruto vs Sasuke. 5 Chapters on the aftermath. They can even push the length of proceeding chapters to 20-22 Pages to get some extra length there as well.

2) While we all know Naruto is going to be Hokage, it's plausible that how the series ends is, Kakashi becomes Hokage, than we have a time-jump, and in the epilogue Naruto becomes Hokage. The movie could than take place during the time-jump before the epilogue. And than of course the entire thing being an AU is also possible.

--------

So while once again I believe the story will be going to PIII, I can at least see points in the oppositions favor. The view point I personally don't understand at all, are people saying the manga will not finish at 700 or before the movie, but will also not be going to a PIII, and the movie is canonical; I don't even understand how that would even begin to make sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone got a got a count on how long the vote fight was minus the flashback chapters?

Either way I don't see this ending at 700. 705 maybe?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 23, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Anyone got a got a count on how long the vote fight was minus the flashback chapters?
> 
> Either way I don't see this ending at 700. 705 maybe?


VOTE fight was only about 8 Chapters, but why exclude the flashbacks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 23, 2014)

i WANT the manga to end...

but if it was ending, then why introduce Kaguya and say she needed a zetsu army? what's the army for?

that doesn't seem like a story element you just throw into the mix if you plan on wrapping it up.

Kaguya's story couldve been told through flashback and just have madara be the final villain.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 23, 2014)

Turrin said:


> VOTE fight was only about 8 Chapters, but why exclude the flashbacks.



Because there wasn't any actual fighting then?

Anyway, if that's the case I give this fight 10 chaps. Then of course following the epilogue that'll no doubt set up the movie. And done. So yeah, 705. Unless we have a flashback or some internal break from the fighting, something like beyblade possibly.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 23, 2014)

Turrin said:


> In fairness to people who say the manga would end at chapter 700, it's still a very plausible assumption. I mean don't get me wrong, I think PIII is more likely and I thought that idea was crazy at first; however since then I've considered a few things that make this more feasible.
> 
> 1) I went back and looked at FMA's final chapter. FMA's Final chapter was 123 pages, or roughly the equivalent of 6 chapters, all packed into one. It's certainly feasible that Jump could give Naruto the same treatment and simply have Ch 700 be absurd in legenth; they could even make it bigger than 123 pages, like 150 or something if Kishi really needed it. So at that point were talking 8 Chapters worth of content packed into the final chapter + the 7 chapters leading up to ch 700, which basically ends up with 15 chapters worth of content. It would still be tough to end the story out in 15 chapters, but it would be feasible; 10 chapters Naruto vs Sasuke. 5 Chapters on the aftermath. They can even push the length of proceeding chapters to 20-22 Pages to get some extra length there as well.
> 
> ...



Seems possible, yeah.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 23, 2014)

How many chapters until the movie releases in Japan? That should give us a decent estimation


----------



## RBL (Sep 23, 2014)

haha funny how neji is in the new header.

i mean, he is reviving next chapter, so the header is kind of irrelevant.

9/10 for the effort tho


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2014)

the chapter will probably have a lot of flashback. and naruto and sasuke screaming at each other

People are obsessed with 700 I doubt kishi cares as much as people here. He could end it at 699 or 701.  He would not care to end at 700. People are always expecting something special for the 00 numbers. 


The fight May last 10-12 chapter I believe, not less. The last fight was not 7 if I remember right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 23, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> haha funny how neji is in the new header.
> 
> i mean, he is reviving next chapter, so the header is kind of irrelevant.
> 
> 9/10 for the effort tho



Boy, if everyone does meet in the pure world the awkwardness level cannot be measured.


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 23, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> How many chapters until the movie releases in Japan? That should give us a decent estimation




If we assume that there are no breaks until December 6th, then it will have been 11 chapters, including this week's.

If The Last is truly meant to wrap up the series, Naruto will have ceased serialization no later than after chapter 703.


----------



## Lowtwoannedoh (Sep 24, 2014)

bare

Sasuke use gravity to pull Naruto.
Naruto does a Kyuubi bunshin. Naruto and Kyuubi do a tag team plan.
Sasuke pulls Naruto into the sky and the beginning of the Chibaku Tensei.
Naruto easily defeats Chibaku Tensei he says "thanks to Itachi's teaching".
Sasuke doesn't bend, he is more angry.
The Kyuubi Bunshin has the Gudou Dama and he uses it to approach the Chibaku Tensei in the sky.
Naruto tries to distract Sasuke, but it is too difficult. 
The Bijuu go to outer space. The Kyuubi Bunshin can't breathe so he returns down to earth.
Sasuke tries a Genjutsu on Naruto and it works, the genjutsu is called Purple Rainbow.
It works by measuring the chakra of the opponent and the genjutsu converts the chakra size into another form of energy. It doesn't steal the opponents chakra, it merely is powered by the strength of the victim.
Naruto's eyes both change to Sharinnegan then Kyuubi Bunshin admonishes Sasuke. Kyuubi Bunshin does a taijutsu fight against Sasuke. Kyuubi says he is tired of humans treating bijuu like shit. Kyuubi says that he is also good at genjutsu and that he has prepared to fight against Madara while meditating inside of Naruto. In that moment, Sasuke realises that Kyuubi has trapped Sasuke himself inside of a genjutsu. Kyuubi talks about Itachi and the clan. Kyuubi knows a lot about the Uchiha clan. Sasuke breaks out then destroys the Kyuubi Bunshin. Sasuke is more enraged and full of hatred. Naruto wakes up out of Purple Rainbow genjutsu.


----------



## fallot (Sep 24, 2014)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> Also, does anyone have a clue why the movie is cited as "new era's opening project" opening implies this is the start of a new chapter of naruto...aka part 3.



I was thinking it might be a whole new manga set in the same universe or one related to whatever ends up happening in the movie (i.e. if its space ghosts in the movie we get a space ghost manga). Still, a part 3 is pretty credible. I cant understand why for the life of me but new-eras-opening-project is not very ambiguous


----------



## Lowtwoannedoh (Sep 24, 2014)

Part 3 won't be written by Kishi. It'll be written by (...) 

But only if the movie is popular.

Basically the Naruto franchise will continue but Kishi will move onto other projects.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2014)

Lowtwoannedoh said:


> Part 3 won't be written by Kishi. It'll be written by (...)
> 
> But only if the movie is popular.
> 
> Basically the Naruto franchise will continue but Kishi will move onto other projects.


Nah son, this shit is done, the only thing that'll continue after part 2 is the anime and the games.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Kishi will deliver a good chapter. We see God Realm, Human Realm, and Ghost Realm from Sasuke.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2014)

I want Sasuke to use Limbo clones & Six Paths powers.


----------



## TRN (Sep 24, 2014)

Six Paths Sage Naruto use this 




Naruto off panel his opponent


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto transforms into a Super Saiyan and finished off Sasuke with a Genki Dama


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasuke awakens the 7th path...


----------



## TRN (Sep 24, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Naruto transforms into a Super Saiyan and finished off Sasuke with a Genki Dama








+




=


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto removes their top and go into a manly fist fight, with blood and sweat with Sakura cheering and Kakashi reading.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto cuts off Sasuke's seal hand and repels MT. Sasuke shocked. End.

But if seriously, i think that this chapter Sasuke beats Naruto. In the next chapter Naruto beats Sasuke. And so on. Boring shit.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 24, 2014)

i predict that when sasuke uses the full power of the new rinnegan, he becomes itachi.


----------



## TRN (Sep 24, 2014)

jgalt7 said:


> i predict that when sasuke uses the full power of the new rinnegan, he becomes itachi.



And naruto is obito


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2014)

My prediction will start off with Naruto and Sasuke looking at one another then boom fighting begins, mean while Kakashi, Sakura, Hagoromo are looking from the side lines Kakashi ask if there is anything that he can do to help them before they kill each other. Hagoromo then say it maybe a long shot but I think I have one more Idea that could help them.....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 24, 2014)

TRN said:


> Six Paths Sage Naruto use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we need a nature boy head cut out.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Sasuke awakens the 7th path...



You mean there could be more than 6 path? 

Even not serious, you're maybe on something Mariko... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## arokh (Sep 24, 2014)

Where the FUCK is the chapter? Somebody better steal it soon.

It needs to have "that jutsu" and Totsuka with some Shinra Tensei sprinkled on top


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2014)

I wonder if Naruto will go straight into the glowy form, or just have the Sage eyes.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 24, 2014)

Hopefully we get some info on the tomoe Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hopefully we get some info on the tomoe Rinnegan.



This.

Is all I care about.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Sasuke awakens the 7th path...



Rinne Tensei?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I wonder if Naruto will go straight into the glowy form, or just have the Sage eyes.



I'm hoping for the latter with Naruto being able to activate the Bijuzoid in his normal state as well...


----------



## Azula (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict fist fight then the throwing of nukes


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

he is right... rinne tensei comes from the outer path... and that path is the 7 path.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> he is right... rinne tensei comes from the outer path... and that path is the 7 path.



Hmmm... really...

So why isn't the SO6P called like this? 

Edit: anyway, let's say Sauce will awaken the 8th path. This one is free right?


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Hmmm... really...
> 
> So why isn't the SO6P called like this?
> 
> Edit: anyway, let's say Sauce will awaken the 8th path. This one is free right?



The Seventh Pain is the Outer Path, the person with the Rinnegan. The Gedo controls the Six Paths.

Konan explained this when Nagato used the Rinne Tensei to revive Konoha.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Hmmm... really...
> 
> So why isn't the SO6P called like this?
> 
> *Edit: anyway, let's say Sauce will awaken the 8th path. This one is free right?*



That path is the limbo.... and Madara used it.
The invisible world known as Limbo (輪墓, Rinbo; Literally meaning "Wheel Grave")

Dont know what his teleporting thing is... it might be part of the limbo somehow.



And Klue gaved you the answer for the other thing.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> The Seventh Pain is the Outer Path, the person with the Rinnegan. The Gedo controls the Six Paths.
> 
> Konan explained this when Nagato used the Rinne Tensei to revive Konoha.



M'kay m'kay, I trust you guys...

But it doesn't explain why the rinnegan'd dude was called the sage of the 6 path while he can use a 7th one...



The Faceless Man said:


> That path is the limbo.... and Madara used it.
> Dont know what his teleporting thing is... it might be part of the limbo.
> 
> And Kule gaved you the answer for the other thing.



:rude

And the 9th? Is the 9th free?


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> M'kay m'kay, I trust you guys...
> 
> But it doesn't explain why the rinnegan'd dude was called the sage of the 6 path while he can use a 7th one...



He is the Seventh one, which uses the other six.



Mariko said:


> :rude
> 
> And the 9th? Is the 9th free?



There is no 8th or 9th to our knowledge.

Limbo, nor Sasuke's swap power (or Kaguya's version for that matter), where credited to any of the Path skills.


----------



## MethX (Sep 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> The Seventh Pain is the Outer Path, the person with the Rinnegan. The Gedo controls the Six Paths.
> 
> Konan explained this when Nagato used the Rinne Tensei to revive Konoha.



This.

Still would have liked to see the counter kakashi and Gai had in mind against the six paths and If it involved kamui which is forever now  lost a technique. Then again, it might reawaken  again in Kakashi  for other causes since he originally activated it anyhoo.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariko said:


> M'kay m'kay, I trust you guys...
> 
> But it doesn't explain why the rinnegan'd dude was called the sage of the 6 path while he can use a 7th one...



Rinne (輪廻, lit. "Wheel Cycle") is the Japanese term for Samsara, the cycle of reincarnation or rebirth in several Indian religions. *This is reflected in the names of all Six Paths of Pain, which share their names with the the six Samsaric realms of reincarnation.
*



Mariko said:


> :rude
> 
> And the 9th? Is the 9th free?



I doubt it....  normaly there are only 6.
)



Klue said:


> He is the Seventh one, which uses the other six.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So whats the limbo path then  ? I bet its either part of the outer path or the 8.

Kanji	輪墓・辺獄
Rōmaji	Rinbo: Hengoku
Literal English	Wheel Grave: Border Jail
Viz manga	Limbo Hengoku

But still senjutsu of the six path > rinnegan


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 24, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Rinne (輪廻, lit. "Wheel Cycle") is the Japanese term for Samsara, the cycle of reincarnation or rebirth in several Indian religions. *This is reflected in the names of all Six Paths of Pain, which share their names with the the six Samsaric realms of reincarnation.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



By virtue of being Limbo it would just be an in-between path most likely. Not conforming to any of the six paths but technically not its own either.


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict our queen commenting and possibly intervening.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2014)

So, basically, there are more than 6 paths, 7, maybe 8.

So here we got our part 3: The quest of the lost paths! 

Edit: Itachi's eyes being the key to unlock dem!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2014)

This time when Sakura attempts to get in between them, Kakashi won't be fast enough to stop them from killing her.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto better use his Bijuu Avatar. I want to make my own set soon... i already have an avy prepared 

Cmon Kishi stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ganta (Sep 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Limbo, nor Sasuke's swap power (or Kaguya's version for that matter), where credited to any of the Path skills.



Plus the realm's techniques, despite being dojutsu, always involve the body in some way, while much-more extensive hands-on for visual aspect are seen in _Teleporter-Sasuke_ and the Limbo phenomenon.



MethX said:


> Then again, it might reawaken  again in Kakashi  for other causes since he originally activated it anyhoo.



Nope, Kakashi didn't originally awaken shit.



Ganta said:


> *As at* |619|  Kishi attributed both awakenings to Obito. Obito's heated chakra still seeded the _spooky action at a distance_ that in turn created the Mangekyo tomoe seals on Kakashi's eye, _his_ eye.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

no,  sasuke just sucks ck


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> "Sasuke-kun" - Sakura







Skywalker said:


> This time when Sakura attempts to get in between them, Kakashi won't be fast enough to stop them from killing her.



She won't die. 



Addy said:


> no,  sasuke just sucks ck



Pretty much.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2014)

Bitch said:


> She won't die.


She'll heal with Naruto and Sasukes hand stuck in her, many hilarious and awkward situations ensure.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Am I the only one that think this chapter will be a WASTE OF TIME. NARUTO asking Sasuke to stop, Sasuke talking shit and RS saying some las wods. THIS IS THE CHAPTER......


----------



## lain2501 (Sep 24, 2014)

I predit a revolution


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 24, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> I predit a revolution



Just like your avatar.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 24, 2014)

Bitch said:


> I predict our queen commenting and possibly intervening.



Hopefully, she dies in the crossfire.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hopefully, she dies in the crossfire.



she is in the movie.... so she lives... tho i hope she gets injuried badly.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 24, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hopefully, she dies in the crossfire.


I don't know about you, but I'd hate it if Sakura died.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd hate it if Sakura died.



Dah Fuck?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2014)

Some talking, flashback to their clash on the rooftop, Sakura will say something which will result in Naruto silencing her and Kakashi telling her to take them away from the battlefield. Chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke running towards one another.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

i wonder if sakura and kakashi are gonna sit there with their thumbs up their asses


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasuke will achieve the "Inner Path" with his Rinnegan.

The six paths represent the aspects of reality that are to be transcended by enlightenment.

Outer path followers do not use the tools and teaching of the Buddha. They contrast inner path followers, which do.

My take on this, just personally, is one that takes the outer path does not consciously adopt the spiritual path and is thus taken to enlightenment by life breaking them.

One that takes the inner path accepts the collapse of the self internally and thus does not need life to break them to reach enlightenment.

This fits with Nagato's story and could for Sasuke's.

Nagato was very much broken by life and through his self created pain(pun intended =P) reached peace(enlightenment).

Sasuke right now is trapped in 6 paths of pain, the aspects of reality that are to be transcended.

Sasuke can choose to transcend these aspects instead of being forced into transcendence by suffering.


----------



## Yuna (Sep 24, 2014)

TheoDerek said:


> The six paths represent the aspects of reality that are to be transcended by enlightenment.


Sasuke? Reach enlightenment?


----------



## TheoDerek (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuna said:


> Sasuke? Reach enlightenment?


As spiritual teachers sometimes say:

"Heaven and Hell are 1/10th inch apart."


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

Yuna said:


> Sasuke? Reach enlightenment?



TNJ is a powerful tool


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd hate it if Sakura died.



You know what Blink? You can take Sasuke's left EMS and...oh wait.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd hate it if Sakura died.



if she dies, she will only come back more powerful than ever


----------



## rac585 (Sep 24, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if sakura and kakashi are gonna sit there with their thumbs up their asses



would u get in the way of an angry sasuke and full strength naruto? they should just run.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 24, 2014)

from tumblr of all places



> El ?ltimo aliento
> 
> Naruto: Ese no es el camino, no es lo que estamos buscando, detente ahora.
> 
> ...



I like Naruto admitting Sasuke is right 



(btw,  this is obviously "fake")


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Naruto using the bijuu avatar. Just a quick display.
Do it Kishi


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

- Naruto and Sasuke talking all throughout the chapter
- Kakashi and Sakura note that they can't fuck with them so they better stay away
- Flashbacks
- Chapter ends with a Chidori/Rasengan clash as the battle starts


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 24, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Naruto and Sasuke talking all throughout the chapter
> - Kakashi and Sakura note that they can't fuck with them so they better stay away
> - Flashbacks
> -* Chapter ends with a Chidori/Rasengan clash as the battle starts*



Wind>lightning this would be pretty stupid.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 24, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Naruto and Sasuke talking all throughout the chapter
> - Kakashi and Sakura note that they can't fuck with them so they better stay away
> - Flashbacks
> - Chapter ends with a Chidori/Rasengan clash as the battle starts



Sounds Kishi-like.

Probably they shout each others names once or twice to.

Maybe Itachi is mentioned too.

While Sakura cries.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 24, 2014)

ffs if i have to sit through another chidori rasengan clash...

well, goddammit i'm gonna do nothing! 

BUT I WONT LIKE IT!


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 24, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Wind>lightning this would be pretty stupid.


 Rasengan =! Fuuton: Rasen Shuriken


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 24, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Wind>lightning this would be pretty stupid.


 Naruto will forget he has wind nature and use the normal Rasengan like last time


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 24, 2014)

First part of the chapter will be a bit of a taijutsu clash with Naruto and Sasuke trading banter. Naruto had entered his Biju Sage Mode (the one he used against Madara) to gain the upperhand, kicking Sasuke away who forms his Susano'o and slashes at Naruto, who dodges. Sasuke then uses Asura Path and fired blasts from his hand at Naruto who jumps and dodges...both feeling invigorated as they battle.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 24, 2014)

Base Naruto can handle Sasuke. 

Rinnegan is so fucked.


----------



## Nic (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Sasuke acts like a douche this chapter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Sasuke using a Amaterasu and Almighty Push combination jutsu.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Raging Sauce Haters


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 24, 2014)

I just hope we get a good mix of taijutsu, ninjutsu, and genjutsu and not just a slue of land re-arrangers.


----------



## Qwills (Sep 24, 2014)

The Format said:


> I just hope we get a good mix of taijutsu, ninjutsu, and genjutsu and not just a slue of land re-arrangers.



No genjutsu. Just please no.


----------



## Hayn (Sep 24, 2014)

Base Naruto blitzes Sasuke, chapter over.


----------



## StickaStick (Sep 24, 2014)

Qwills said:


> No genjutsu. Just please no.



why not


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 24, 2014)

im predicting someone getting bitch slapped. open palm, not rick james style more Ric Flair with the back of the hand.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasuke has been training against Jins and Naruto has been training against doujutsu

the only Rinnegan jutsu Naruto cant counter is the one Sasuke has been using. Madara was getting "mortal" wounds from Sasuke's unique Rinnegan jutsu whereas Naruto could handle Madara's unique Rinnegan jutsu which was Limbo clones


----------



## Qwills (Sep 24, 2014)

The Format said:


> why not



I just feel that it would be wasting panels between two characters like Sasuke and Naruto who are about to have one of their most important dates. I personally would like to see some smaller scale ninjutsu even if it is sharigan/bijuu hax mixed with a more taijutsu fight.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 24, 2014)

John Connor said:


> the only Rinnegan jutsu Naruto cant counter is the one Sasuke has been using. Madara was getting "mortal" wounds from Sasuke's unique Rinnegan jutsu whereas Naruto could handle Madara's unique Rinnegan jutsu which was Limbo clones


Nah john. Naruto was able to blitz Kaguya, while Sasuke's Rinnegan just couldn't land a finger on her.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict sasuke telling naruto his pain is greater then anyone and he is more special again.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 24, 2014)

That actually makes sense.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Nah john. Naruto was able to blitz Kaguya, while Sasuke's Rinnegan just couldn't land a finger on her.



even when Naruto cut her arm off it wasnt to land a devastating attack on her but to separate her from Zetsu. Naruto and Sasuke could do more damage to Madara but it still was going to end up with Chibaku Tensei defeating him


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Nah john. Naruto was able to blitz Kaguya, while Sasuke's Rinnegan just couldn't land a finger on her.



It's not that it couldn't lay a finger on her. Sasuke dojutsu power was shown as a supplementary tech. a rather deadly one ,but her fire power was just too great compared to what was available to Sasuke at that point of time. Naruto's combined bijuu's power/RS' senjutsu power is the only thing that could have damaged her at that point. Than again, Sasuke only  had that supplementary tech in that fight and not other dojutsu techs like the ones that suddenly popped up immediately after the fight was over, seemingly out of nowhere : Chibaku tensei, Rinnegan's genjutsu.
I can guarantee you right now you'll make those sad faces much often during this fight.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 24, 2014)

Robo-Sasuke with blades, missles and lasers coming out his body?

i want that just for the lulz man.


----------



## vered (Sep 24, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Robo-Sasuke with blades, missles and lasers coming out his body?
> 
> i want that just for the lulz man.



I've been waiting to see the full potential of Asura path power unleashed since the Pain fight.
I predict a Susanoo/Asura path combination.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 24, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru revival. He will get out of Tsukuyomi with the power of friendship clash between Naruto and Sasuke randomly wondering through the battlefield. Then he will disappear and we will se him again in the chapter next after next chapter.

That's what will happen.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 24, 2014)

vered said:


> I've been waiting to see the full potential of Asura path power unleashed since the Pain fight.
> I predict a Susanoo/Asura path combination.



That's called a gundam at that point.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 25, 2014)

Hayn said:


> Base Naruto blitzes Sasuke, chapter over.



naruto uses the Hirashin and pops outs Sasuke's eyes...instant KO


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> I've been waiting to see the full potential of Asura path power unleashed since the Pain fight.
> I predict a Susanoo/Asura path combination.


I particularly enjoyed the Susano'o and Gakido combination.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> I've been waiting to see the full potential of Asura path power unleashed since the Pain fight.
> I predict a Susanoo/Asura path combination.


Definitely my favorite path, I'd love to see it again, Madara and Obito wasted it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> Robo-Sasuke with blades, missles and lasers coming out his body?
> 
> i want that just for the lulz man.



Sasuke's about to turn into the monster most haters despise. 

Just imagine the insane the "weird, crazy, insane" looking skills Sasuke can use. Kishi will make him do these things now purely because he he's a heel.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I particularly enjoyed the Susano'o and Gakido combination.



I particularly enjoyed the Susano'o and Tendou combination.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2014)

I predict RS leaves the manga.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> I particularly enjoyed the Susano'o and Tendou combination.


That's never been confirmed.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That's never been confirmed.



you mean the meteorite? it was never named in the manga but was given a name in the game.
It was definitely, going by the name, a deva path tech.
Tengai Shinsei


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 25, 2014)

I predict 2 chapters today.

Plus Sauce gaining the upperhand on the fight.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 25, 2014)

Something something Nardo crying and El Sasu Que going more on and on about his mexican revolution.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> That's never been confirmed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Rinnegan regardless.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats funny is. How does that bring back memories...the six path power destruction when he never used Rinnegan in combat


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke tries to blitz naruto with st and fails. Just like he did with kaguya.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Whats funny is. How does that bring back memories...the six path power destruction when he never used Rinnegan in combat



Susano'o's sword swing, obviously.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Whats funny is. How does that bring back memories...the six path power destruction when he never used Rinnegan in combat



Maddy quoted about landscape. He used PS and shattered earth.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> I predict RS leaves the manga.



Or he would just sit back and watch all of this bullshit. Then becomes a Nardo fanboy after all of this is over.

Eitherway RS himself is still a douche


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Or he would just sit back and watch all of this bullshit. Then becomes a Nardo fanboy after all of this is over.
> 
> Eitherway RS himself is still a douche



RS is the man. Not his fault Indra is a pussy.


----------



## Hiei312 (Sep 25, 2014)

no one ever blitzes anyone in any fight that matters


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> RS is the man. Not his fault Indra is a pussy.



U mean black zetsu is a pussy? Even madara got tricked by him


----------



## Qwills (Sep 25, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> U mean black zetsu is a pussy? Even madara got tricked by him



If he's black, never turn your back,.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 25, 2014)

Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?



Taking away the gifts he gave is not his style or may be he doesnt have power right now.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









Cause he just happens to have a jutsu ready to take advantage of Edo tensei and also had Rinnegan during his golden age.

Meteor + Izanagi rez = old memories.  



Klue said:


> Susano'o's sword swing, obviously.


Susano'o's sword swing > meteors


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?



He is about to disappear, and has almost no capability to influence things any longer.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> He is about to disappear, and has almost no capability to influence things any longer.



At best he can do is power up Sakura and Kakashi


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?



He believes in Naruto like everyone else does. Everyone believes Naruto can take care of any situation once he touches them and like others are saying, he's about to leave anyway.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> At best he can do is power up Sakura and Kakashi



Do you really want to see Kakashi and Sakura getting a magical power up?
Haven't we had enough of those?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 25, 2014)

...Sakura kinda needs it though, Vered. She's so far behind her teammates its not even funny.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Do you really want to see Kakashi and Sakura getting a magical power up?
> Haven't we had enough of those?



No, but he should take Naruto and Sasuke's power ups. Kakashi loses his borrowed powers but the main characters get to keep theirs? Sending quite mixed messages there. Naruto and Sasuke lead above and beyond everyone else because of destiny power crap while non-destined characters have to give theirs back.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

The only option for a power-up at this point for Kakashi is getting a bijuu and becoming a jin of one of the remaining bijuus without a host. We can exclude the 1st and the 8th and kyubii. however all others have no Jin at this moment.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2014)

Kakashi could always track down Obitos Sharingan stash.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a feeling Sasuke is gonna Rinne Tensei the Uchiha clan with those Sharingans. 

Only then will I declare the house of ST under new management.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> Do you really want to see Kakashi and Sakura getting a magical power up?
> Haven't we had enough of those?



Sure why not. Their is no salvaging this manga from a threat level capability. Might as well hand them out to everyone to create a power balance for the continuation of the story


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2014)

Sakura didn't need a power-up to land a good hit on Kaguya and help in her sealing. I still wonder about the whole Katsuyuu statement from chapter 650 though.

Time to see if Naruto still has that current mode available (at least Hagoromo could name it officially before leaving 'cause I call it between Bijuu Sage Mode and Rikudou Senjutsu Mode) or if he's gonna use KCM, BM and good ol' Sage Mode.

Also wondering if Sasuke is awared or will figure out that the Gudoudamas can only be under Naruto's control as long as they are within 70 meters near to him.


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I have a feeling Sasuke is gonna Rinne Tensei the Uchiha clan with those Sharingans.
> 
> Only then will I declare the house of ST under new management.



As far  as we know  he is alive and well in the movie, and Rinne tensei takes one life to perform the resurrection, so i doubt that he'll try that one.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?



Plot.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Sakura kinda needs it though, Vered. She's so far behind her teammates its not even funny.



She's actually in a better shape than Kakashi now...


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 25, 2014)

vered said:


> As far  as we know  he is alive and well in the movie, and Rinne tensei takes one life to perform the resurrection, so i doubt that he'll try that one.



He will use someone elses soul for the Rinne Tensei


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

i just want to see more itachi wank


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i just want to see more itachi wank



Have you seen this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Mariko said:


> So, basically, there are more than 6 paths, 7, maybe 8.
> 
> So here we got our part 3: The quest of the lost paths!
> 
> *Edit: Itachi's eyes being the key to unlock dem!*


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2014)

falconzx said:


> She's actually in a better shape than Kakashi now...



He saved her with better speed and reflexes on two occasions, without sharingan.

They both are pretty irrelevant in the fight, tho. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?



Because the author knows he needs it to face Naruto.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2014)

It would be funny if Rikudou took Sasuke's powers after he revealed his intentions. The awkward that followed would be palpable.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> i just want to see more itachi wank



You know me, and know Im weak, dont tent me. 


Also I forgot to mention that Kakashi will regain his goodold job of basically explaining to the audience what is going on.  With jutsus, stats and strategy, So yea Kakashi job is now the guy with the mick from DBZ tournement.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 25, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> You know me, and know Im weak, dont tent me.
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to mention that Kakashi will regain his goodold job of basically explaining to the audience what is going on.  With jutsus, stats and strategy, So yea Kakashi job is now the guy with the mick from DBZ tournement.



Lol, people need to stop comparing shit to DBZ  

Not to mention the mic man couldn't comprehend anything.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It would be funny if Rikudou took Sasuke's powers after he revealed his intentions. The awkward that followed would be palpable.



Nope, Because of Sasuke answer. RS decided to share the powers, to stop the hate.



ShinobisWill said:


> Lol, people need to stop comparing shit to DBZ
> 
> Not to mention the mic man couldn't comprehend anything.



1- I know but DBZ is like the ruler you use to measure. 

2- True, but in this case Kakashi will comprehend.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> You know me, and know Im weak, dont tent me.
> 
> 
> Also I forgot to mention that Kakashi will regain his goodold job of basically explaining to the audience what is going on.  With jutsus, stats and strategy, So yea Kakashi job is now the guy with the mick from DBZ tournement.



so is sakura


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> so is sakura



what what what    Since when Sakura,,,, Wha what


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Plot.


because all RS gave sasuke was the seal. not the rennigan as sasuke had ashura and indra's chakra in him via hashirama.


or........ plot 



KAKASHI10 said:


> what what what    Since when Sakura,,,, Wha what



skaura will be the "no way :amazed" guy


----------



## Deana (Sep 25, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> Why can't RS just take Sasuke's rinnegan away?


Because he secretly wants him to win.

History of this manga shows, that the son, winning through friendship is magic, still manages to mold a terrible world so this is the sages ultimate Who-gives-a-shit-no-jutsu because nothing ever changes.

Now if the sage truely wants change, he should give Sakura and Kakashi the power to seal both his spoiled little boys. Then the world would finally be rid of the bullshit cycle of sibling fail.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Deana said:


> Because he secretly wants him to win.
> 
> History of this manga shows, that the son, winning through friendship is magic, still manages to mold a terrible world so this is the sages ultimate Who-gives-a-shit-no-jutsu because nothing ever changes.
> 
> *Now if the sage truely wants change, he should give Sakura and Kakashi the power to seal both his spoiled little boys. Then the world would finally be rid of the bullshit cycle of sibling fail.*



this 10charct


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2014)

Sakura will stab Sasuke in the back this time successfully.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2014)

Every time someone predicts a chapter is going to be boring, because Evil hasn't given a cryptic message, I feel like slapping them with a wet fish.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2014)

Deana said:


> Because he secretly wants him to win.
> 
> History of this manga shows, that the son, winning through friendship is magic, still manages to mold a terrible world so this is the sages ultimate Who-gives-a-shit-no-jutsu because nothing ever changes.
> 
> Now if the sage truely wants change, he should give Sakura and Kakashi the power to seal both his spoiled little boys. Then the world would finally be rid of the bullshit cycle of sibling fail.



Then the world will continue the cycle of violence.  

I hate the reincarnation aspect.  So much.  Everything that has happened could have been explained without the convenient hack of "it's brother ghosts doing it"


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 25, 2014)

Moar Uchiha Hype


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Then the world will continue the cycle of violence.
> 
> I hate the reincarnation aspect.  So much.  *Everything that has happened could have been explained without the convenient hack of "it's brother ghosts doing it"*



Not to mention that all the credits go to the dead bros, and not to the main characters...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Not to mention that all the credits go to the dead bros, and not to the main characters...



Funny thing is that RS did not took them out of Sasuke and Naruto, gave them the talk and problem solve.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Then the world will continue the cycle of violence.
> 
> I hate the reincarnation aspect.  So much.  Everything that has happened could have been explained without the convenient hack of "it's brother ghosts doing it"



The ghostbrothers are mainly a convenient way to justify Hashirama's, Madara's and Sasuke's power level. Naruto's power isn't quite as bad since we can argue it's the bijuu juicing him up, but those three have gotten those absurd levels of power without sentient chakra batteries. Without some cheat the power difference between them and the other legendary shinobi makes no sense.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

The chapter will just be talking and will end with Narto claiming "the fight starts now!" With a tag from WSJ "Naruto is on hiatus while Kishimoto-sensei does research! Returns Issue #1"


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 25, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> The chapter will just be talking and will end with Narto claiming "the fight starts now!" With a tag from WSJ "Naruto is on hiatus while Kishimoto-sensei does research! Returns Issue #1"



Is this Naruto or Berserk? 

Anyway, the talking part will probably be right. Naruto will likely want to talk, but my hopes are on Sasuke: I guess he will take the initiative and start fighting in earnest. Probably wanting to catch Naruto off guard, just like how he subdued the bijuu.

I just hope Kakashi and Sakura stay out of it when the shit his the fan..


----------



## Goud (Sep 25, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Not to mention that all the credits go to the dead bros, and not to the main characters...



Dead bros before hos. That pretty much sums up this series at this point.

10 pages of rambling by Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura and Kakashi and maybe one or two clashes incoming.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Is this Naruto or Berserk?
> 
> Anyway, the talking part will probably be right. Naruto will likely want to talk, but my hopes are on Sasuke: I guess he will take the initiative and start fighting in earnest. Probably wanting to catch Naruto off guard, just like how he subdued the bijuu.
> 
> I just hope Kakashi and Sakura stay out of it when the shit his the fan..



A better comparison would have been Nardo and HOTD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 25, 2014)

You do know those things aren't funny so why do you keep posting them?


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 25, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> A better comparison would have been Nardo and HOTD



Nope...that would only be true if _Naruto_ went on hiatus and never returned...


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You do know those things aren't funny so why do you keep posting them?



like it or not, i laugh at those things


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Addy


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 25, 2014)

Sasuke talks more crap about the revolution no one but himself wants


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Sep 25, 2014)

Nardo claims Sauce is idiotic and irrational next chap.

And hwy the hell the new chap is not released.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Aren't we getting a chapter today or not?


----------



## jug8man Nin (Sep 25, 2014)

These storylines still not answered...

1) ten ten n the rikudo tools
2) spiral zetsu n his poop
3) orichimaru's plan
4) jugo plot to subplot orichimaru
5) Who marries who

Question
If Yamato turning into a white zetsu. Ironic or does that make him a super zetsu?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

小櫻嘴了幾句

小櫻被佐助擊殺

From that spoilers thread?

Sasuke is Sakura kill? What this all about?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)

Ugh Sakura shit...


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

two weeks wait for a fucking sasusaku chapter? 

still better story than the actual fight


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> 小櫻嘴了幾句
> 
> 小櫻被佐助擊殺
> 
> ...



one tries to off the other. 

really didnt expect kishi would repeat the kage arc


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Is that even real?

I don't get it. I want the chapter out and want to know if we have a fight or not.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

rai posted it and he does post real shit.

now, we need a chinies person


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> 小櫻嘴了幾句
> 
> 小櫻被佐助擊殺
> 
> ...



Loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

bing trasnlate



> Small cherry mouth a few words
> 
> Sakura is killed by Sasuke


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

How Sasuke can kill Sakura if she is in the movie?  Maybe it's a genjutsu?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Tahrs why I think. That is fake, why should she like interfere and die and while she is in the movie?


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

> sakura spoke about something.
> 
> the sauce kills sakura.



so my prediciton was true.

now, which power up sakura will receive and from who?

itachi


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> How Sasuke can kill Sakura if she is in the movie?  Maybe it's a genjutsu?



*rin*ne tensei.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Tahrs why I think. That is fake, why should she like interfere and die and while she is in the movie?





GoDMasteR said:


> How Sasuke can kill Sakura if she is in the movie?  Maybe it's a genjutsu?



it's called rennie tense and fake cliff hanger where sasuke stabs sakura at the end but she survives next chapter. youv been reading this manga long enoguh to know about this


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Is that spoiler real or fake? I mean is there proof of it.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> *rin*ne tensei.



ah, of course... before he kills her and then revives her


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Sasuke is Sakura kill? What this all about?


Called it.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2014)

> *sakura spoke about something.
> *
> the sauce kills sakura.



 "Bitches be speaking."


----------



## Azula (Sep 25, 2014)

If the spoiler is real then


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Is that spoiler real or fake? I mean is there proof of it.



dude, your skeptic shit is really annoying. just enjoy the effing spoiler real or not


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol Sakura can just heal even when cut in half.  Still though those spoilers. :rofl


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 25, 2014)

Naruto will heal him


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2014)

completely unrelated to Naruto, but I love this!


----------



## Kishido (Sep 25, 2014)

jug8man Nin said:


> These storylines still not answered...
> 
> 1) ten ten n the rikudo tools
> 2) spiral zetsu n his poop
> ...



6) Hamura
7) What will Kakashi have now?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

make sense killing her and reviving her with rinne tensei... suure...

besides Sakura is just immortal with the byakugou actived.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't believe,

Evil would be all up in this bitch if such was the case.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> I don't believe,
> 
> Evil would be all up in this bitch if such was the case.



evil doesn't have always the spoilers earlier... I guess...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

Nic said:


> Lol Sakura can just heal even when cut in half.  Still though those spoilers. :rofl



Unless Sasuke Totsuka her in the ass...


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

This has to be some trolling because no source and most use that advantage since we are not having a chapter  today as it seems,


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> "Bitches be speaking."



i just want to see sasusaku fanart of this glorifying abusive relationships like naruhina fanart glorifies stalking


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope that Sakura has her byakugo activated...but are we sure that these are true spoilers?Because I don't really believe that they are true.
:rofl


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

wait a moment... it's "Sakura kills Sasuke" or "Sasuke kills Sasuke" ?


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 25, 2014)

If that shit is true then holy fuck


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

Revy said:


> I don't believe,
> 
> Evil would be all up in this bitch if such was the case.



With the whole schedule change I wouldn't be surprised if she doesn't get the chapter before us.  This is all dependent on then shop that gets it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> This has to be some trolling because no source and most use that advantage since we are not having a chapter  today as it seems,



i would agree if this isn't ℜai who i recall posting spoilers several times.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*she's alive in the movie lel*


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> I hope that Sakura has her byakugo activated...but are we sure that these are true spoilers?Because I don't really believe that they are true.
> :rofl



Well even if the spoilers are true, does she even have any chakra left to pull anything off? She looked spent for a while now. Though not as bad as Kakashi.


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2014)

Agony said:


> sakura spoke about something.
> 
> the sauce kills sakura.


That sounds wonderful


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

If Sakura is killed why is she In the movie?


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 25, 2014)

Even if she dies there will certainly be a way to bring her back. Death is so cheap in the narutoverse anyway.

Though for her to die in the first place either she would have to turn off Byakugou/run out of byakugou chakra or Sasuke using some super duper jutsu on Sakura which causes her to be completely obliterated killing her instantly and not giving her a chance to reg.

Pretty pointless if real. Naruto already said that he is willing to fight Sasuke to the death without such "bonus" motivation.

I mean of course Kishi could do so in order to make it clear that they are both bloodlusted and Naruto isn't holding back at all. But...really.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol Naruto's going to revive her on some Neo Trinity shit.  Wait they already did that.


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

The number of Sasuke fans would double overnight if he actually managed to pull it off.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Well even if the spoilers are true, does she even have any chakra left to pull anything off? She looked spent for a while now. Though not as bad as Kakashi.


Yeah,I know but with Kishimoto you never know


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 25, 2014)

I was planning on sleeping, but i just need to see if this shit is true, fuck


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Even if she dies there will certainly be a way to bring her back. Death is so cheap in the narutoverse anyway.
> 
> Though for her to die in the first place either she would have to turn off Byakugou/run out of byakugou chakra or Sasuke using some super duper jutsu on Sakura which causes her to be completely obliterated killing her instantly and not giving her a chance to reg.
> 
> ...



Yes Naruto does t need Sakura being killed by Sasuke to just have him fight all out as last time they met they will fight to the death.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

Nic said:


> The number of Sasuke fans would double overnight if he actually managed to pull it off.



the same for SS fans?


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> If Sakura is killed why is she In the movie?


your repeating the same point and people have been answering you 

rennie tensie, fake cliffhanger. 

really, ther eare many options :/


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah,I know but with Kishimoto you never know



True that, haha!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 25, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Lol Naruto's going to revive her on some Neo Trinity shit.  Wait they already did that.



Why not the Moon's Eye plot is the Matrix anyway...


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> the same for SS fans?



yup. violence = romance


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

This has become a parody if the spoilers are true.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol, Sasuke killing Sakura. How funny would that be.


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 25, 2014)

I predict a Kakashi and Rin parallel panel


----------



## Frosch (Sep 25, 2014)

_Because you let Sakura die_

Brace yourselves for the incoming Sakura flashbacks


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

sasuke was on my shitlist.

sakura was on my fav list.

sasuke is now above kushina and not equal to her on my list.

sakura is about oro and itachi level on my fav list now if kishi gives her a power up or some shit after death


----------



## Elicit94 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh god why?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 25, 2014)

naruto will heal her


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 25, 2014)

Is that spoiler real? This feels like trolling.


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

Naruto is going to be wearing a mask in the next movie.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, Sasuke killing Sakura. How funny would that be.



he wont. it will be a fake cliffhanger as she survives next chapter via BS but goddamn, that would be awesome and i am a hardcore sakura fan.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 25, 2014)

Naruto is going to be  (Naru*tona*rutonarutonaruto): "Tona"!


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 25, 2014)

Palm Siberia said:


> Why not the Moon's Eye plot is the Matrix anyway...



Naruto came out at the same year as Matrix


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Nic said:


> Naruto is going to be wearing a mask in the next movie.



but he already wore one in the RTN mo... wait, sasuke was good in it..... oh god, RTN is actually naruto part 3 right after this war!!!!!!!!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> he wont. it will be a fake cliffhanger as she survives next chapter via BS but goddamn, that would be awesome and i am a hardcore sakura fan.



I'm hoping Sasuke can't heal her.  Then Kakashi is killed.  Sasuke confronts Naruto.  Two chapters later, it turns out to be a genjutsu chapters later

Naruto REALLY needs to have a taste of what it is like to live a moment in the shoes of those he preaches to.

Why would Sasuke even bother?  To wear Naruto down and to teach him a lesson.  Besides, Sakura may be useful . . . maybe.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I'm hoping Sasuke can't heal her.  Then Kakashi is killed.  Sasuke confronts Naruto.  Two chapters later, it turns out to be a genjutsu chapters later
> 
> Naruto REALLY needs to have a taste of what it is like to live a moment in the shoes of those he preaches to.



the problem is that naruto has a lot of friends. for him to lose everyone, means kishi has to make sauske kill EVERYONE!!! including sasuke himself.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 25, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu suit should still be up about, will come in handy for Naruto in this situation ...


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I'm hoping Sasuke can't heal her.  Then Kakashi is killed.  Sasuke confronts Naruto.  Two chapters later, it turns out to be a genjutsu chapters later
> 
> Naruto REALLY needs to have a taste of what it is like to live a moment in the shoes of those he preaches to.



Its not like Naruto ever suffered ever


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Sep 25, 2014)

If this is true then KoL is going give this chapter an perfect rating.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 25, 2014)

Naruto: "This reality... is hell."


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

sakura "i love you, sasuke kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!! "

naruto ""

*sasuke stabs sakura*

sasuke "your not even worthy of being my cum bucket "

shut up, this is how kishi treats women


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I'm hoping Sasuke can't heal her.  Then Kakashi is killed.  Sasuke confronts Naruto.  Two chapters later, it turns out to be a genjutsu chapters later
> 
> Naruto REALLY needs to have a taste of what it is like to live a moment in the shoes of those he preaches to.
> 
> Why would Sasuke even bother?  To wear Naruto down and to teach him a lesson.  Besides, Sakura may be useful . . . maybe.



Right.. Naruto clearly doesn't know about pain. Damn, your Naruto-bashing is getting a bit tiring 

I wonder if the spoilers are actually true. Seems almost unlikely that this is going to happen. Then again, it would fit Sasuke..


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 25, 2014)

Poor shippers an endless cycle of pain and death and more pain and more death...


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Its not like Naruto ever suffered ever



Not like Sasuke.  


Yes, "My pain is greater then yours" is pretty true with most characters who are lone genocide survivors like Haku and Kimmimaru.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 25, 2014)

Sakura is very hard to kill now. Tsunade survived being cut in two and Sakura is likely even more durable due to her youth. Also, Naruto might still have Jesus healing. And since we've seen her new movie design, she's obviously not going to die.

But Sasuke actually trying to kill her AGAIN (unless it's by accident) really ought to sink SasuSaku forever.

Especially if he does it to motivate Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Its not like Naruto ever suffered ever



i think the main difference between naruto and sauske suffering is that naruto has more firends/people to care about so losing one or two over time, doesn't do as much compared to losing everyone.

sasuke had only his family to care about. making friends later on wasn't a problem as much as viewing these friends as important as his family which i hope sasuke learns....... even if it's 700 chapters later


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> If this is true then KoL is going give this chapter an perfect rating.



And sawyer will give it a zero.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2014)

^
so much better reviewers then those guys

NarutoGamerPro

MissArt


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Nic said:


> And sawyer will give it a zero.



nah, he will give it  a 10. 

and phone will give it  100000000000000 

fuck sasusaku in the ass


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2014)

both as "his will"


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuck, I knew it was too good to be true. Only a Genjutsu 
The bitch should've died already. What an annoying little shit.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 25, 2014)

It was just a genjutsu on Sakura.Well now it makes sense.
Sasuke wants to teach Naruto what a true Hokage is?
Suuure....good luck with that.:rofl


----------



## Addy (Sep 25, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> It was just a genjutsu on Sakura.Well now it makes sense.
> Sasuke wants to teach Naruto what a true Hokage is?
> Suuure....good luck with that.:rofl



actually, he knows what a true hokage is but said "fuck it "


----------



## falconzx (Sep 25, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Wind>lightning this would be pretty stupid.



Naruto has all elements now


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldnt they at least have freed the people before going ona a battle?
dang man, seriously. I am a little bit tired of all this fighting.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have loves this chapter if Sasuke had killed her annoying, shallow ass and then Naruto just rips his face off and torture to him to death white screaming in lunacy. But no, that was too much to ask for.

But no, cant have excitement here...


----------



## Sin3dd (Sep 26, 2014)

Chapter 693: Once Again... (same title with chapter 680). Meaning of the title: Naruto VS. Sasuke. One last battle. The way he ended PART I, same way will end PART II, with Naruto VS. Sasuke.
Sakura is ridiculous, says the same thing she sees Sasuke. Don't you understand girl, that Sasuke doesn't care about you and he doesn't love you? Even if she has grown up, some things remains the same...like Sakura.
This chapter could have been better if Sasuke killed Sakura for real, not a genjutsu. At least she won't talk anymore in the upcoming chapters. As for Kakashi, he doesn't need to involve in this, good thing he's overpowered.
We will found out Sasuke's real intentions and his opinions on what is like to be Hokage. Is he like Madara, just Hogoromo says or different?
They choose to fight in the same place they fought in Part I - Valley of the End. Sasuke standing on Madara's statue and Naruto on Hashirama's statue.
The Final Battle for the title of Hokage begins!
I wished if Sasuke revived Madara, but on second thought...I'm mistaken. This is one-one fight, no one will involve in battle, the moment we all have been waiting for, who is more powerful: Naruto or Sasuke?


----------



## takL (Sep 26, 2014)

some of the lines from jp spos.
#693: Here Again

Sasuke: There's no reason for me to like her or to be liked by her.

Kakashi: this girl was once almost killed by you ...and yet sheds tears thinking of you because...she loves you and is in torment with that!
Sasuke: ...that ...might be the constraint(/shackles)...of the failed past....

Hagoromo: the past isn't  there to notice us that the future doesn't change but
the past must be there for the future.

Hagoromo: Not only Naruto but also Sasuke is, unlike my mother (=Kaguya), one who knows what love is.

Sasuke: I learned everything from how Itachi lived and not from what he said. You and I came up with different answers. Guess I'd make it clear before fighting. What is the Hokage I talk of (=what I mean by Hokage)...I'll show you.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 27, 2014)

thank you talk 



takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spos.
> 
> Sasuke: There's no reason for me to like her or to be liked by her.
> 
> ...



this confirms what i thought. he learned from what itachi did indeed. the type that sacrifices his beloved family for the sake of the village, no matter how painful. the same thing he learnt from hashirama, who sacrificed his dubious friendship with madara, for the sake of the village (and was ready to give his unborn children for the cause too). so he has no issues in trolling sakura / kakashi and saying he'll kill naruto, because its for the sake of the village and world.

not sure if stretching it, but in the same chapter, it is suspicious. itachi made sure others would hate him because he thought it would be the best for him, especially the one he left behind and loved the most (sasuke). he put him under that violent genjutsu where he killed his parents over and over again. in this chapter, he puts sakura under a violent genjutsu where he kills her. he said that he didn't see why she liked him either, that adds to the point too, because he doesn't see himself in a great light.

to say nothing on itachi denying he cared about sasuke and living a life of lies and sasuke himself having the propensity of spitting the same bulshit about his friends, that conversation with kakashi danced around the bush too. lol and he says he'll kill naruto. i had more "faith" he could kill naruto back when he was a kid then i have faith that he'll be able to now.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2014)

takL said:


> some of the lines from jp spos.
> #693: Here Again
> 
> Sasuke: There's no reason for me to like her or to be liked by her.
> ...



Thank you for this.  It clears a lot up as the english version makes Kakashi sound like Sasuke should be ashamed of himself for not dating Sakura.

More importantly,  Sasuke is right in that last part.  Itachi lied and would never help Sasuke with the truth.  Itachi's actions were even contradictory.  He set up an example for Sasuke to live by through violence and hatred.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 27, 2014)

In none of the versions was I able to figure out what "Sasuke: ...that ...might be the constraint(/shackles)...of the failed past...." means.


----------



## takL (Sep 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> thank you talk





Revolution said:


> Thank you for this.



your welcome!




Hexa said:


> In none of the versions was I able to figure out what "Sasuke: ...that ...might be the constraint(/shackles)...of the failed past...." means.



sasuke says it recalling his family. 
i guess he feels that love is just agony and trouble, belongs to the old world. because of love he had to hate itachi his beloved brother to death and then konoha, his village. the world is better off without it.
such a feeling is reactionary and a huge impediment to revolution. 

maybe his idea of new world is kinda like danzos root or kirigakure's blood mist era.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 27, 2014)

If there was a way to delete 693 from Naruto, I would.  Nothing happened.




takL said:


> sasuke says it recalling his family.
> i guess he feels that love is just agony and trouble, belongs to the old world. because of love he had to hate itachi his beloved brother to death and then konoha, his village. the world is better off without it.
> such a feeling is reactionary and a huge impediment to revolution.
> 
> maybe his idea of new world is kinda like danzos root or kirigakure's blood mist era.



Could it mean that expectations one had about loosing love is chained to the idea of the past?  In other words, Sakura is attached to the old image of him and Team 7 as Sasuke was attached to his family for years before realizing he needs to take initiative of the future? 

About root, that really needs to be addressed.  We still need to find out what happened with Danzo and Orochimaru and Tobi and what Sasuke is going to do with the information, as Sasuke just fails if he goes the path of Danzo.  On the other hand, the institution that murdered Sasuke's family can't be any better when you think about it. The entire ninja world is fucked up and Naruto acts like it's just when it's just a blood economy.


----------

